# Addon für War angekündigt?



## dyabel (30. September 2009)

Hallo WAR-Community,

habe irgendwo gelesen das ngeblich ein Addon für WAR angekündigt wurde. Weiß jemand wo und was da angekündigt wurde? Was Inhaltsmäßig geplant ist?
Würde mich ja wahnsinnig freuen wenn evtl die Skaven ins Spiel kommen würden.

Gruß


----------



## Dargrimm (30. September 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren, wenn du was findest, meld dich doch kurz oder noch besser: schreib eine User-News. 

Grüße

Flo


----------



## dyabel (30. September 2009)

Naja hab nur das in Sterntalers Abschiedspost entdeckt :
Zitat "_... ist auch das bereits angesprochene Add-on in Vorbereitung..."
_
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand wo das bereits angesprochen wurde?

Edit:

und das :

_"...die ersten Inhalte sind auch schon in der Übersetzung angekommen (was aber wirklich keine Rückschlüsse auf den Zeitrahmen zulässt, da sowas immer früh eintrifft)..."_


----------



## Wolfner (30. September 2009)

Also das ist der momentane Wissensstand (ich bin jetzt zu faul Quellen rauszusuchen, du musst mir das also einfach mal glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

Erscheinungsdatum: 
Lt. einem Interview welches sich jedoch hptsl. um UO drehte kommt das Addon in "naher Zukunft" heraus. Das wurde vor ein oder zwei Monaten bekannt.
Es wird gemunkelt, dass damit das erste Quartal 2010 gemeint sein könnte, da der Zeitabstand zwischen Release und Addon-Release bei DAoC damals ähnlich war.

Entwicklungsstand:
Lt. Sterntaler werden bereits Teile des Addons übersetzt. Jedoch gibt das noch keinen Rückschluss auf den tatsächlichen Entwicklungsstand, da solche Arbeiten relativ früh beginnen können.

Name und Content:
Dazu ist noch nix bekannt. Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass noch niemand nachgesehen hat ob sich Mythic in letzter Zeit mal nen Namen rechtlich sichern lies. So finden ja auch die Namen der WoW-Addons ihren Weg in die Community. Damit könnte man evtl. schon ein wenig was vom Content abschätzen.


Mein Tipp bzgl. Content geht noch immer in Richtung Skaven+Ordnungsrasse+Mortheim. Mortheim deswegen weils das lt. nem Podcast fast statt den LotD gegeben hätte. Heißt aber nicht, dass sie deswegen nicht allgemein von der Idee Abstand genommen haben könnten.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. September 2009)

Hauptspiel noch nicht mal richtig ausgereift, und schon Addon ankündigen? 

Ich glaub kaum..


----------



## dyabel (30. September 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Hauptspiel noch nicht mal richtig ausgereift, und schon Addon ankündigen?
> 
> Ich glaub kaum..



Naja kann ich mir schon vorstellen, da ja die Abozahlen Rückläufig sind und noch vor Release schon viele Leute gefragt haben ob Skaven in einem Addon kommen. Vllt verspricht man sich davon ne neue Chance.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. September 2009)

Ja und dann kommen evtl wie viele zurück? 1000 Leute? 


Das wird doch ein Finanzieller Reinfall so ein Addon in diesen Augenpunkt...


----------



## Miracolax (30. September 2009)

Es wird auf jeden Fall, wie immer, great and awesome werden....wenn das mal kein Grund ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexxer240 (30. September 2009)

pf das ich nich lache wow ist 4 jahre drausen und es gibt noch massig bugs in der alten welt also von daher..


----------



## Tiegars (30. September 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> pf das ich nich lache wow ist 4 jahre drausen und es gibt noch massig bugs in der alten welt also von daher..


Nicht jeder Bug ist gravierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich andere MMO's kenne als WAR oder WOW die viel schlimmer dran sind mit der Bugebehebung.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Pymonte (30. September 2009)

In einem Addon kann man aber auch viele Sachen auf einen Schlag gerade biegen, die jetzt bei der Flickerei über einzelne Patches nur schlecht richtig behebbar sind.


----------



## Peraine1 (30. September 2009)

Die letzte Stellungnahme von Mythic selber war, dass "Ein Addon nicht ausgeschlossen ist, aber man im Moment sehr zufrieden mit der Methode ist, neuen Kontent stück für stück per Live-Events einzuführen"

Das kam als Stellungnahme so 1-2 Wochen nach den Gerüchten zu dem Addon.

Was man nun davon glaubt, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, wenn Mythic etwas Großes in der Hinterhand hat, hätten sie es aufgrund der schwindenden Spielerzahlen schon längst bekannt gegeben.


----------



## exec85 (1. Oktober 2009)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Die letzte Stellungnahme von Mythic selber war, dass "Ein Addon nicht ausgeschlossen ist, aber man im Moment sehr zufrieden mit der Methode ist, neuen Kontent stück für stück per Live-Events einzuführen"
> 
> Das kam als Stellungnahme so 1-2 Wochen nach den Gerüchten zu dem Addon.
> 
> Was man nun davon glaubt, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, wenn Mythic etwas Großes in der Hinterhand hat, hätten sie es aufgrund der schwindenden Spielerzahlen schon längst bekannt gegeben.




Gehe auch davon aus, dass sie längst eine news dazu verfasst hätten.
Wenn die Leute, die ihr Abo bereits vor längerem gekündigt haben, lesen dass es neuen Content in Form eines Addons gibt, kommt mit Sicherheit der ein oder andere nochmal zurück. 
Folge: es fliest Geld


----------



## Gunbart (1. Oktober 2009)

wenn die skave kommen, würde mich ja mal stark eine neue rasse bei der ordnung interessieren.
viel gibt es da ja nicht mehr, außer waldelfen vielleicht und selbst den verein find ich schon grenzwertig!


----------



## dyabel (1. Oktober 2009)

Gunbart schrieb:


> wenn die skave kommen, würde mich ja mal stark eine neue rasse bei der ordnung interessieren.
> viel gibt es da ja nicht mehr, außer waldelfen vielleicht und selbst den verein find ich schon grenzwertig!



Meine Vermutung ist, das Skaven (Destro), und Echsenmenschen (Order) in dieser Kombination mit dem neuen Gebiet Lustria kommen.
Echsenmenschen wären mal was wirklich neues und interessantes was abwechslung angeht auf Order Seite, und die Tropische Insel
Lustria als solches auch für beide Seiten.

Außerdem erinnere ich mich an eine Aussage einer Englischen CM die sagte, sie würde sich persönlich die Augen ausstechen wenn Skaven
nicht im ersten Addon nachgereicht werden.


----------



## Churchak (1. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> In einem Addon kann man aber auch viele Sachen auf einen Schlag gerade biegen, die jetzt bei der Flickerei über einzelne Patches nur schlecht richtig behebbar sind.


man kann damit aber ,bildlich gesprochen,auch ne gerade halbwegs zusammen geklebte tasse vom tisch stossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ehrlich gesagt mag ich ned an nen addon denken,ich wär schon zu frieden wenn die festungs/stadtänderungen sich ned als das grosse unding erweisen wie es vielen (mir auch) schwant.


----------



## XXI. (1. Oktober 2009)

Schön, dass sich Leute wie Miracolax und Nordwolf 1980 zu Wort melden....

Ich persöhnlich würde mir eher eine 3 Fraktion und/oder neue Karrieren wünschen (Bergwerker, Fanatic etc.)
Denke aber, dass Pymonte recht hat und die Skaven + neue Ordnungsrasse kommen... Wobei es bei der Order höchstwarscheinlich Waldelfen werden...
Mortheim wäre natürlich auch interesant.

Ich denke, dass das Add-On frühestens Frühjahr 2010 kommt. Wobei ich es cool fände, wenn man nur ein paar Leute in die Beta lässt, diese komplett unangekündigt und inoffiziel hat und das Add-On mit einem Schlag auf den Markt kommt, aber so wird wohl nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG XXI


----------



## Phash (1. Oktober 2009)

ui, n Addon würd mich auch interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann würdsch mal wieder n paar Stumpnz kloppn


----------



## Virthu (1. Oktober 2009)

ich nehme an, hier wird von einem kostenpflichtigen addon gesprochen? wer soll denn dafür geld ausgeben? das hauptspiel läuft(kriecht) noch(vermutlich für lange zeit) nicht so wie versprochen und dann soll man als spieler für ein addon blechen? und die entwickler hoffen, dass da jemand zurückkommt? eher nicht.
wenn es allerdings kostenlos ist, wirds vielleicht wieder für ein paar monate einige spieler motivieren, vermute ich. wobei eine 3tte fraktion bei der gegenwärtigen spielerzahl eher schaden würde als helfen, imo.

im übrigen sind die live events episches versagen. all die arbeit und ressourcen, die in die gestaltung des letzten events und der event-ini nötig waren, wären bei der um-/neugestaltung von T4 inhalt wesentlich hilfreicher und sinnvoller eingesetzt, was für langanhaltenden spielspass sorgen würde. so werden ein paar item-geier bedient und verschwinden weiter in irgendwelchen instanzen. die pvp spieler, die das spiel am leben halten könnten, dürfen sich dagegen auch weiterhin mit allerlei unausgereiften inhalten und mechaniken herumschlagen.


----------



## Shagkul (1. Oktober 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> im übrigen sind die live events episches versagen. all die arbeit und ressourcen, die in die gestaltung des letzten events und der event-ini nötig waren, wären bei der um-/neugestaltung von T4 inhalt wesentlich hilfreicher und sinnvoller eingesetzt, was für langanhaltenden spielspass sorgen würde. so werden ein paar item-geier bedient und verschwinden weiter in irgendwelchen instanzen. die pvp spieler, die das spiel am leben halten könnten, dürfen sich dagegen auch weiterhin mit allerlei unausgereiften inhalten und mechaniken herumschlagen.



Da ist was dran, denn niemand würde etwas sagen, wenn das T4 spannend und gut funktionieren würde. Das ganze beziehe ich mehr auf den Festungs und Stadtteil.

Eine dritte Fraktion ist sicherlich schwer einzubauen.


----------



## Miracolax (1. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich Leute wie Miracolax und Nordwolf 1980 zu Wort melden..


Ja sorry, ich wusste nicht das das hier dein Forum ist und man sich vorher bei dir eine schriftliche Genehmigung für's posten holen muss, lol. Noch poste ich wo ich es möchte, nicht wo du es gerne hättest! Schreib halt im Kitty Online Forum rum, da wirst nix von mir lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (1. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Eine dritte Fraktion ist sicherlich schwer einzubauen.



Wäre allerdings ein richtiger Kracher und würde einige Leute
dazu motivieren wieder reinzuschauen!


----------



## Tschubai (1. Oktober 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Ja sorry, ich wusste nicht das das hier dein Forum ist und man sich vorher bei dir eine schriftliche Genehmigung für's posten holen muss, lol. Noch poste ich wo ich es möchte, nicht wo du es gerne hättest! Schreib halt im Kitty Online Forum rum, da wirst nix von mir lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



......aus dem du ja eindeutig zu kommen scheinst, auch wenn du dort "angeblich" nichts schreibst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (1. Oktober 2009)

Bleibt sachlich Leute :-) 

Da wird kein Addon kommen, so wie das um das Spiel Momentan steht.. Das nunmal Fakt...

Ich hoffe ich dürfte hier nun Schreiben? nicht das @XXI irgendwie nun rumzickt oder sonstiges?


----------



## sir julius (1. Oktober 2009)

Aber welche dritte Fraktion? Es wäre zwar der Kracher, das hats ja so noch nie gegeben, aber die neue Fraktion würde einfach nicht gegen die Alten anstinken können. Was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde wären Skaven und Bretonien als Fraktion, die Zwergen-, Ork- und die beiden Elfenhauptstädte udn vlt. ein paar neu Szenarien und ne neue Region, aber sowas in der Art hat halt jedes Addon von anderen MMORPGs und ich denke WAR braucht was innovatives neues...


----------



## Dreonidas (1. Oktober 2009)

Ein Addon aus mehreren Gründen:

- Performance- und Grafikengineverbesserung
- Konkurrenzfähig bleiben (WOW,HdRO, AoC haben bald ein neues)
- Jeder liebt Neue Sachen
- Bugs
- Finanzspritze fürs Unternehmen

ABER

Kein Addon aus mehreren Gründen:

- Neuer Chef kommt von Bioware -> SW: ToR neues MMO Projekt -> Mythic MUSS helfen, weil die Erfahrung haben -> und nicht zu vergessen alles gehört EA, die wollen Profit und SW: ToR ist im Moment voll im Hype
- Im Interview klares Dementi, weil man sich im Augenblick aus bestimmten Gründen (siehe Oben) nur um LIVE-Updates kümmern will
- Und Andeutungen im Interview auf ein neues/unbekanntes Spiel (genaueres bitte im Interview stöbern), vll wird doch damit SW: ToR gemeint?


Ich wäre stark für ein Addon, weil es einfach frischen Wind ins Spiel bringen würden und ich glaube darauf hoffen die Lover und besonders die Hater des Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (2. Oktober 2009)

Das Addon kommt + 2 Neue Rassen... Mein Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (2. Oktober 2009)

sir schrieb:


> Aber welche dritte Fraktion? Es wäre zwar der Kracher, das hats ja so noch nie gegeben, aber die neue Fraktion würde einfach nicht gegen die Alten anstinken können. Was ich mir wirklich wünschen würde wären Skaven und Bretonien als Fraktion, die Zwergen-, Ork- und die beiden Elfenhauptstädte udn vlt. ein paar neu Szenarien und ne neue Region, aber sowas in der Art hat halt jedes Addon von anderen MMORPGs und ich denke WAR braucht was innovatives neues...



Eine neue Fraktion die zB aus Skaven, den Gruftkönigen und den Echsenmenschen besteht würde komplett mithalten können... die Hauptstädte werden denke ich nicht kommen, da zB Nagaroth auf der WAR Karte noch nichteinmal existiert...



Teal schrieb:


> Das Addon kommt + 2 Neue Rassen... Mein Tipp.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz meine Meinung, es wird ein Add-On kommen, auch wenn Leute wie Nordwolf was anderes sagen.


----------



## Gernulf (2. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Eine neue Fraktion die zB aus Skaven, den Gruftkönigen und den Echsenmenschen besteht würde komplett mithalten können... die Hauptstädte werden denke ich nicht kommen, da zB Nagaroth auf der WAR Karte noch nichteinmal existiert...
> Ganz meine Meinung, es wird ein Add-On kommen, auch wenn Leute wie Nordwolf was anderes sagen.



Es wird auf alle Fälle eine Erweiterung kommen, alleine schon damit das Spiel nicht in der versenkung landet! Ohne neuen sachen werden es ja nur noch ganz wenige Stammspieler spielen wollen!

Waldelfen wäre auch eine schöne Sache...aber da muß man sich überraschen lassen!


----------



## Peithon (2. Oktober 2009)

An ein Addon glaube ich derzeit auch nicht. Sind zu viele Baustellen und die Teams scheinen ja zur Zeit noch sehr beschäftigt nach der Entlassungswelle (Events, Rüstungssets, Balance-Patches). 

Für ein Addon würde ich mir die Bretonen wünschen, dann hätte man zumindest einen optischen Anreiz "gute" Menschen zu spielen. Die aufgeplusterten Sonnenritterhähne mit ihren Federhelmen und farbenfrohen Rüstungen spielt doch niemand freiwillig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (2. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> An ein Addon glaube ich derzeit auch nicht. Sind zu viele Baustellen und die Teams scheinen ja zur Zeit noch sehr beschäftigt nach der Entlassungswelle (Events, Rüstungssets, Balance-Patches).
> 
> Für ein Addon würde ich mir die Bretonen wünschen, dann hätte man zumindest einen optischen Anreiz "gute" Menschen zu spielen. Die aufgeplusterten Sonnenritterhähne mit ihren Federhelmen und farbenfrohen Rüstungen spielt doch niemand freiwillig.
> 
> ...



Bretonen würden nur eingeführt werden, wenn der berittene Kampf eingeführt werden würde, denn neben den Rittern hat Bretonia nicht mehr So Viel auswahl. Und jetzt mal ehrlich, wer will den einen Questritter zu Fuß spielen?


----------



## Wolfner (2. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Bretonen würden nur eingeführt werden, wenn der berittene Kampf eingeführt werden würde, denn neben den Rittern hat Bretonia nicht mehr So Viel auswahl. Und jetzt mal ehrlich, wer will den einen Questritter zu Fuß spielen?



Wobei die Einheiten des Tabletops nicht unbedingt die verfügbaren Klassen einschränken.

Ernstgenommen dürfte es dann ja auch keinen Jüger des Khaine oder Squigtreiber geben (Zumindest nicht in dem Sinn. Der Squigtreiber ist normalerweise kein Fernkämpfer). Dasselbe gilt auch für Runenpriester und genaugenommen auch für den Spalta (obwohl das bei dem weniger tragisch ist - mit ein paar zugedrückten Augen geht der auch als normale Orkeinheit durch).

Alles in allem könnte man für die Bretonen durchaus auch eigene, zum Volk passende, Klassen einführen (neben denen die sich ohnehin anbieten). Sowas wie Schwere Miliz, Langbogenschützen, etc.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. Oktober 2009)

Wunschdenken? Klar wird da ein Addon kommen mit 2 Neuen Rassen.. Performance wird dann gut sein und die Balance ebenfalls, Hauptstädte werden nachgereicht... 

Als Ob !!!!

Aber viel Spaß bei euren Wunschdenken :-)


----------



## Gazmek (2. Oktober 2009)

das skaven gruftkönige und echsenmenschen eine dritte fraktion bilden wäre ja lore mäßige das absolute ende. skaven und echsenmenschen sind erzfeinde.

zum thema addon denke ich auch dass es kommen wird und dass es 2 neue völker geben wird (Skaven und Echsenmenschen aber bitte nicht noch mehr Elfen), obwohl echsenmenschenin altdorf^^naja


----------



## Wolfner (2. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Wunschdenken? Klar wird da ein Addon kommen mit 2 Neuen Rassen.. Performance wird dann gut sein und die Balance ebenfalls, Hauptstädte werden nachgereicht...
> 
> Als Ob !!!!



Ja, als ob... als ob es irgendjemanden noch interessieren würde, was du von WAR hältst (geschweigedenn, als ob irgendjemand es noch nicht wüsste... du lässt ja keine Gelegenheit aus es mit irgendwelchen Parolen rauszuposaunen).

Dass eine Erweiterung kommt ist unbestritten (und in gewisser Weise auch unumgänglich für ein MMO).
Ich frage mich allerdings was so unmöglich an neuen Gebieten (Hauptstädte) und neuen Rassen sein soll...

Nur so als Nebeninformation:
Das war der Content von Shrouded Isles. Mythics ersten Add-On zu DAoC:

    *  18 neue Zonen plus 3 Zonen mit einen späteren Patch (je Reich 6+1 Zone)
    * 9 neue Dungeons (je Reich 3)
    * 6 neue Klassen (je Reich zwei)
    * 3 neue Rassen (je Reich eine)
    * Gegenstände mit zufälligen Boni
    * verbesserte Grafik (bessere Bodentexturen, schickere Bäume, bessere Wassereffekte)
    * eine umgestaltete Benutzeroberfläche
    * ein neues Rüstungsset für jede Klasse 

Selbst wenn man die Erwartungen nun zurückschraubt und den Content um die Hälfte reduziert (was aufgrund der heutzutage notwendigen Ausgereiftheit eines MMOs beinahe unvermeidlich ist), bekommt man immer noch eine anständige Expansion geliefert...


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube du keiner Wolfner verstehst was Falsch. Ich rede WAR nicht schlecht, Wieso auch? Ich Spiel es doch auch noch Gerne..

Aber euer Wunschdenken, das wird nichts. So wie es um das Spiel Steht.. es werden ja immer spürbarer das Die Leute wechgehen (Leider) Und da wird auch kein Addon Helfen, Solange das Grundgerüst nicht richtig Funktioniert glaube ich nicht an ein Addon..

Wie gesagt... Aber ich möchte auch nicht weiter drüber diskutieren, weil bei so Manchen Fanboy kann man ja sagen was man will...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Oktober 2009)

Das Prob ein Addon kann kurzzeitig helfen. Das Problem ist das Vertrauen in Mythic.
Etliche Patches sind in die Lande gezogen und Probleme tauchen immer wieder auf. Klassen Balanced wird nicht in kleinen zwischen Patches gemacht, sondern in großen. Das kann sich Blizzard mit ihrem Zugpferd leisten. Die sind in deR Position so zu handeln. Mythic ist aber nicht in solch einer Lage.
Es fehlen die ganzen hübschen zwischen Patches, mit kleinen Neuerungen und auch teilweise Versuchen. Wenn es net geht, wird es zurück gepatcht. Aber sowas kommt ja kaum. Es wirkt oft so, als hätte Mythic den Stein der Weißen und wenn die ein Patch machen, ist der super. Wer dagegen redet, müsste erstmal selbst sowas auf die Beine stellen. Denn sie reden ja über ihre Patches oft sehr groß. Daher mach ich mir bei dem Addon auch sorgen. Es wird wieder groß geredet und kingt so, als hätten die sich mal hingesetzt und los gemacht,  aber es ist wieder voller Fehler und das zerstört vertrauen.

Wenn die einfach mal Patchen wirden, lauter hübsche Patchnotes dazu und kleine Bugs raus fixen, große Bugs rausfixen und hier und da einfach was probieren würden. Dann zeigt das mehr, als wenn sie ienen großen Patch machen, ihn Wochen vorher dann ankündige. Leute aus ihrem Team darüber sprechen und am Ende, sind wieder Bugs drin, die man vermisst hatte. Probleme dabei, die vorher garnicht waren und lauter solche Dinge. Das stört und kann teilweise enorm an Vertrauen kosten. Daher ist ein Addon, garnicht dumm. Meine in Funcom haben ja paar Leute wieder Vertrauen bekommen, aber auch ihr Image ist angeschlagen. Mythic hat es genau so wie Funcom gemacht, obwohl sie hätten von Funcom lernen können. Jetzt stehen sie wie diese bude unter Zugzwang. Genau das ist ihr Problem. Da müssen sie auch ein Addon bringen, selbst wenn ihr Spiel halb Tot ist. Was haben sie sonst für ne Wahl? 
Es wirkt nur so, als würden sie an einem anderen Projekt arbeiten und WAR mit halben Herzen machen.


----------



## Wolfner (3. Oktober 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du keiner Wolfner verstehst was Falsch. Ich rede WAR nicht schlecht, Wieso auch? Ich Spiel es doch auch noch Gerne..
> 
> Aber euer Wunschdenken, das wird nichts. So wie es um das Spiel Steht.. es werden ja immer spürbarer das Die Leute wechgehen (Leider) Und da wird auch kein Addon Helfen, Solange das Grundgerüst nicht richtig Funktioniert glaube ich nicht an ein Addon..
> 
> Wie gesagt... Aber ich möchte auch nicht weiter drüber diskutieren, weil bei so Manchen Fanboy kann man ja sagen was man will...



Schöne Totschlagargumente...
Wiedermal die Fanboykeule auspacken, die hatten wir ja schon länger nichtmehr.

Aber ich denk auch, dass du etwas falsch verstanden hast. Wenn du nämlich ordentlich nachliest, siehst du, dass ich nirgends behaupte, dass irgendjemand WAR schlechtredet (is mir nämlich wurscht, ist sowieso Gang und Gebe). Aber ich beziehe mich darauf, dass es unnötig ist, in einem Beitrag 10 mal dasselbe zu schreiben um anderen die eigene Meinung als "Fakt" unterzuschieben.
Weiters ist es Unsinn ist, zu behaupten, es wäre kein Addon möglich oder in Arbeit. Noch dazu wo es schon aus mehreren Quellen bestätigt wurde.
Genauso unsachlich ist es, die Angelegenheit allgemein als Wunschdenken abzutun. Es ist nämlich nicht nur realistisch, sondern auch notwendig den Spielern nach gut 1 1/2 Jahren etwas neues zu bieten. Was nicht heißen soll, dass es keine Gegenargumente bei einem Addon gibt. Aber zu behaupten, dass alle anderen unrealistischen Humbug reden, ist einerseits bedenklich und andererseits absolut kein Argument. 

Und den stinkenden Fisch, den kannst du noch so oft neu einpacken, der wird deswegen nicht besser...
Darauf beziehe ich mich... auf sonst gar nichts...
Dasselbe gilt natürlich auch für andere Leute.

Aber wie gesagt... ich möchte auch nicht weiter drüber diskutieren, weil bei so manchen Parolenreißer kann man ja sagen was man will... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis auf das Addon aus einem relativ frischen Interview.



> *IGN: So looking forward, what new things can the players expect to see in WAR within the next year?*
> 
> Jeff Hickman: Wow, that's a big question. We have all sorts of great things planned. Looking to the *next six months*, we're trying to focus right now on tightening up the game, finding any bugs that the players have been having problems with, crushing those bugs, polishing up our current experience so that things like the endgame, where the RvR campaign happens, feel better and better.



Soso, für die nächsten 6 Monate also polishing und erst dann kommt was anderes?
Rechnen wir mal.... hey, so ein Zufall! In 6 Monaten ist ja Frühjahr 2010 respektive 1. Quartal.

Passt irgendwie wieder ins Bild voriger Aussagen. Aber nein.. das ist ja nur Wunschdenken.... :-|


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Passt irgendwie wieder ins Bild voriger Aussagen. Aber nein.. das ist ja nur Wunschdenken.... :-|



Das Wunschdenken ist nicht, dass ein Addon kommt. Das Addon kommt definitiv. Das Wunschdenken ist, dass mit einem Addon alles besser wird und da stehen die Chancen meiner Meinung nach nur sehr mäßig.

- Auch ein Addon wird wohl keine komplett neue Grafikengine bringen (und die vorhanden kann immer noch kein AA und AF, von den anderen Problemen in Bezug auf Optik und Performance ganz zu schweigen)

- Auch ein Addon löst das Problem der Serverlast bei größeren Gruppen und Kollisionsabfrage nicht

- Ein Addon wird auch nicht weniger verbugt sein und vor allem den vorhandenen Content nicht entbuggen

- Ein Addon wird auch nicht urplötzlich Klassenbalance bringen

- und Fraktionsbalance schon gar nicht


Ja es wird ein Addon geben, aber aller Voraussicht nach wird es genau das, was WAR jetzt schon hat etwas erweitern (ich tippe sowieso auf T5 + Levelerhöhung und etwas mehr PVE und Berufe, die Dinge sind am einfachsten zu implementieren weil sie direkt anknüpfen an das Vorhandene und wahrscheinlich der ursprünglichen Roadmap entsprechen). Den Spielern die noch dabei sind eine weitere Beschäftigung geben und etwas Geld für EA reinholen, damit die sterbende Kuh noch gut gemolken werden kann, denn dass die nochmal gesünder wird bezweifle ich sehr stark.

In jedem Fall wird keine dritte Fraktion mit dem Addon kommen, das ist pures Wunschdenken.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hm ne ist klar.. Wieso Kündigen die denn nicht zu 100% an das es ein Addon gibt? So wie rückläufig die Spielerzahlen sind, Wäre das ja ne super Idee, Ein paar Spieler noch zu Binden und Neue evtl anzulocken.


----------



## Pymonte (3. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> - Auch ein Addon wird wohl keine komplett neue Grafikengine bringen (und die vorhanden kann immer noch kein AA und AF, von den anderen Problemen in Bezug auf Optik und Performance ganz zu schweigen)
> 
> - Auch ein Addon löst das Problem der Serverlast bei größeren Gruppen und Kollisionsabfrage nicht
> 
> ...



1) Gab es schon öfters: DAoC, WoW usw
2) Doch kann es, denn es ist grundsätzlich einfacher ein Programm außerhalbd es laufenden Betriebs umzuschreiben als während des Live betriebs (wobei das nciht heißt, das es zwingend gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
3) wenn du meinst, hat aber in WoW und HdRO auch immer so funktioniert. Warum soltle es bei WAR nicht klappen. Und nein, nciht weil Mythic unfähig ist, wären sie "unfähig", dann wäre das Spiel nicht mal released wurden
4) Stimmt, da es eh niemals ein Finales Balancing geben wird, in keinem MMO.
5) Naja, wenn sie die richtigen Optionen zur Verfügung stellen schon. (Fraktionswechsel, Spielergrenzen, etc pp)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Oktober 2009)

Doch ein Addon kann mehr als man denkt.
Es kann A vieles Ändern und B lässt sich immer besser verkaufen, als ein Patch. Einfach von der Aufmache her. Das Problem ist nur, sie werden wahrscheinlich Geld dafür verlangen und das könnte einigen doch zu weit gehen. Denn mal ehrlich, die Patches die sie liefern sind teilweise nur halbe Lösungen und werden dann erst Monate Später mal wieder aufgegriffen. Da muss ein Addon bei WAR schon mehr bieten und da gehörten dann einiges rein, von Verbesserung und Veränderung.


----------



## Pymonte (3. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Doch ein Addon kann mehr als man denkt.
> Es kann A vieles Ändern und B lässt sich immer besser verkaufen, als ein Patch. Einfach von der Aufmache her. Das Problem ist nur, sie werden wahrscheinlich Geld dafür verlangen und das könnte einigen doch zu weit gehen. Denn mal ehrlich, die Patches die sie liefern sind teilweise nur halbe Lösungen und werden dann erst Monate Später mal wieder aufgegriffen. Da muss ein Addon bei WAR schon mehr bieten und da gehörten dann einiges rein, von Verbesserung und Veränderung.



naja, die Patches an sich sind nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Frage ist eher die Sauberkeit der Programmierung ^^


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja die letzten Patches unter neuer Leitung.

Das Problem ist nur. Mythic patch halt große, dicke Patches und packt etliches rein. Dann ist net immer das dabei, was wirklich mal geändert werden sollte und einiges ist verbuggt. Dann stört es, wenn die große Reden schwingen und alles wieder toll erzählen. Was interessiert die Leute das jetzt Scrabjobitems zu 999 stacken. Das sind Dinge, die nicht wirklich wichtig sind und hätten schon lange kommen müssen.

Ein Addon kann halt gut verpackt werden, weil dort eben neue Gebiete, Völker, Klassen, Fraktionen etc. Platz finden können und man kann sogar Umstrukturieren. Nur muss sowas vorbereitet werden. 

Die Sauberkeit der Programmierung ist natürlich A und O. Aber Mythic hat gezeigt, dass sie es nicht können und die neue Leitung hat vielleicht Chancen, aber dass Vertrauen ist weg. Selbst wenn ein Addon kommt ,muss dort ordentlich was geboten werden, dass die Leute zurück kommen. Denn die Patches waren meistens nicht wirklich toll, außer vielleicht die letzten. Der größte und letzte Pleiten Patch, war der "blanced" Patch. Das zeigt doch, dass Mythic garnicht weiß, was die User wollen und was ihre Probleme sind. Auch ihre PTR sind unnütz. Denn viele zocken dort net, weil Mythic den Patch denn sie drauf spielen ja eh so raus bringen. Außer jetzt diesen orginal Balanced Patch, der wurde nicht veröffentlich. 

Das Problem ein Addon muss neue Dinge bieten. Sowas wie Mortheim lehne ich ab. Es passt nicht. Wieso kämpft man um diesen Ort? Welchen Grund sollte es dafür geben. Denn Talabheim etc. ist nicht wichtig ... Mortheim aufeinmal? 
Dann Lieber neu Gestaltung der RVR Lakes im ganzen. Wichtiger Orte müssen erobert werden und umkämpft sein. Also Burgen, die eh keiner brauch und keinem gehören. Über die man walzt und dann kurz verteidigt, um eines Tages wieder drüber zu walzen. Sondern vielleicht Lore Orte wie der Weiße Turm, Karak Kadrin und nicht als PQ sterben lassen diese Orte und für PVE Leute interessant machen. Sondern solche Zonen als T4 Gebiete ausbauen. Sowas kann man in einem Addon machen, weil man durch das Geld wieder etwas einnimmt.

Aber wenn sie nur 2 neue Völker machen und denn paar neue Gebiete geben ... ist es kein Geld wert. Da muss schon bissel mehr kommen. Auch größere Lakes und keine solche Zergfützen.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> 1) Gab es schon öfters: DAoC, WoW usw
> 
> *Sorry, aber das waren Updates der Engine. Es gibt kein MMO das eine neue Engine verpasst gekriegt hat. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Teal (3. Oktober 2009)

> Mit einem Addon werden keine Kerninhalte des Spiels wie der Netzwerkcode, die Grafikengine usw. grundsätzlich oder großartig verändert.



Würde ich so nicht pauschalisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> "Blizzard notes that *there will be &#8220;incremental tweaks and updates&#8221; to the graphics engine in Cataclysm* that will require some increases to the game&#8217;s minimum system requirements, but it refrained from identifying what those requirements will be."


Quelle

Denke schon, dass die bei WoW: Cataclysm angekündigten Änderungen unter diesen Punkt fallen.



> Klar wird verbessert, aber WAR hat eine alte Engine und selbst noch 1000 Updates werden daraus nie eine gute, effiziente und aktuelle Engine machen, das ist und bleibt ein alter Fleckenteppich, genauso wie bei Vanguard.


Guter Punkt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Update _dieser_ (alten) Engine groß etwas für WAR bringen würde. Da müsste wirklich eine tiefgreifendere Änderung wie etwas eine Engine-Wechsel kommen. Das ist eben nach wie vor der Flaschenhals der Technik von Warhammer Online.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX, versuch nicht Anderen Scheuklappen anzudichten, wenn du selber nur noch 1 Auge hast.

WoW war bestimmt nicht zu 80% fertig als es auf den Markt kam und auch HdRO hat einiges nachgelegt. Auch ist WAR nicht "katastrophal" verbuggt, wi du es gerne behauptest. Es hat da eher Schönheitsfehler, die den einen Stören, den Rest der Spielerschaft aber eben nicht. 

Die Leute mit denen ich grad rerolled habe (untere ihnen auch neue Spieler) haben nciht so viele Probleme mit dem Spiel wie du. Vielleicht könnte deine Aversion gegen WAR also auch einfach bei dir und deiner Einstellung zu WAR liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ebenso beim Balancing. Ehrlich gesagt sind die Stimmen dazu doch recht ruhig gewurden. FotMs wird es immer geben und auch immer Leute, die irgendwas am Balancing auszusetzen ist (Ich wäre z.B. dafür den Ranged Angriff der HK zu schwächen, die haben mich heute mit sowas gekillt, von 100% auf 0& Oo). Aber das Balancing ist derzeit eigentlich ganz i.O. für ein MMO. Es ist aufjedenfall nciht so schlimm, wie du es gerne beschreibst (jemand, der schon wieder 2 Monate nicht mehr spielt).

ja, Beschränkungen haben ihre Nachteile, aber sicherlich auch Vorteile, etwas anderes habe ich nie gesagt. Und die Umsetzung von Aion ist ja nun nicht die letzte oder beste Möglichkeit die es gibt.


----------



## Terratec (4. Oktober 2009)

Wieso macht es nicht einfach so, dass nur noch Tanks Kollissionsabfrage bekommen und der Rest nicht? Löst zwar nicht sofort alle Probeme, aber ein Teil des Traffics würde schonmal wegfallen.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> OldboyX, versuch nicht Anderen Scheuklappen anzudichten, wenn du selber nur noch 1 Auge hast.
> 
> WoW war bestimmt nicht zu 80% fertig als es auf den Markt kam und auch HdRO hat einiges nachgelegt. Auch ist WAR nicht "katastrophal" verbuggt, wi du es gerne behauptest. Es hat da eher Schönheitsfehler, die den einen Stören, den Rest der Spielerschaft aber eben nicht.
> 
> ...



75% der ursprünglichen Spielerschaft haben mit WAR aufgehört. Du tust immer gern so, als würden die Schönheitsfehler "ein paar" stören und "den Rest" nicht. In Wirklichkeit ist es aber von den Spielerzahlen her eben umgekehrt. "Ein paar" stört es nicht und "der Rest" hat schon wegen der Schönheitsfehler aufgehört (und es werden immer mehr die aufgehört haben).

Bei HDRO und WoW sind wieviel % der ursprünglichen Spielerschaft noch da oder wurde durch Neuanfänger "aufgefüllt"?

Du kannst dir ja nach wie vor allerhand Zeug einreden, dass das Spiel eigentlich gut ist usw. aber die Entwicklung der Spielerzahlen gibt dir seit über einem Jahr unrecht. Und die Gründe wieso die Leute aufhören sind mit Sicherheit eben Dinge wie Balancing, Bugs, fehlende Fraktionsbalance, grottige Performance und Lags. Da kannst du gern weiter rumposaunen, dass das alles angeblich nicht stimmt oder behoben wurde oder nicht so schlimm ist..

Ich sage nicht, dass es keine Leute gibt, denen das alles nichts ausmacht, denen WAR trotzdem gefällt usw.  Doch ihr seid eine Minderheit die zudem noch ständig kleiner wird und das kannst auch du nicht schönreden.

@ Teal

Natürlich kann man über die begriffliche Auslegung streiten. Ich würde das Erhöhen der Sichtweite, das Hinzuschalten von Schatten etc. nicht unbedingt als grundsätzliche und weitreichende Veränderungen bezeichnen. Da werden Features hinzugefügt und das ist natürlich gut, doch die grundsätzliche Engine, sowie die Leistungsfähigkeit und das Optik/Performance Verhältnis beeinflusst das meist kaum - eher im Gegenteil laufen Engines bei denen Features (Schatten, spiegelnde Texturen, das neue Wasser das mit Cataclysm wohl kommt) erst im Nachhinein eingebaut werden meist schlechter als Engines die solche Features von anfang an unterstützen und darauf ausgelegt wurden.

Letztlich gilt dazu noch zu sagen, dass WoW in Entwicklungsfragen niemals gut als Vergleich für (die meisten) andere MMOs hergenommen werden kann, da Blizzard, wenn sie wollten, locker die Ressourcen hätte um WoW eine komplett neue Engine aufzudrücken. Kleinere MMOs könnten sich das nicht leisten.

Doch wir sind uns eh inhaltlich einig, nur sprachlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (4. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> _1._WoW war bestimmt nicht zu 80% fertig als es auf den Markt kam und auch HdRO hat einiges nachgelegt. Auch ist WAR nicht "katastrophal" verbuggt, wi du es gerne behauptest. Es hat da eher Schönheitsfehler, die den einen Stören, den Rest der Spielerschaft aber eben nicht.
> 
> _2_.ja, Beschränkungen haben ihre Nachteile, aber sicherlich auch Vorteile, etwas anderes habe ich nie gesagt. Und die Umsetzung von Aion ist ja nun nicht die letzte oder beste Möglichkeit die es gibt.



Zu 1.: Ein komplett fehlendes Crafting System, Effektives Kreisraiden, Lags, Ruckler und nicht funktionierende Skills
sind keineswegs "Schönheitsfehler", sondern Sachen, die in einem MMO funktionieren sollten, zu Balance
sage ich mal ncihts, dazu habe ich zu lange nichtmehr gespielt, aber die soll ja besser geworden sein, das ist schonmal gut!

Zu 2.:In Aion haben wir zu 100% ausgeglichene Server!
Auf keinem Server liegt der Unterschied bei mehr als 5%, das hätte WAR auch machen müssen, 
spätestens als es mit dem wildem Rumtransverieren losgegangen ist!


----------



## MisterX2 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse mich erstmal überraschen. Habe das Spiel jetzt erstmal zur Seite gelegt da ich jetzt 1 Jahr gespielt habe und nicht mal im Geringsten zufrieden bin mit den Verbesserungen. Klar ist das Spiel seit Start eine ganze ecke besser geworden aber man hätte viel mehr machen können gerade wenn man ein Spiel unfertig auf den Markt bringt. 

Beim Addon hoffe ich sehr auf eine dritte Fraktion aber ich wüsste nicht was da vom Lore her möglich wäre. Außerdem müsste man dank dem sehr Sturen system auch eine vierte einbauen und damit wäre dann das Balancing wohl komplett im arsch weil das einfach nicht ordentlich hinzubekommen ist, jedenfalls nicht von denen. 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine richtige Open rvr Zone wie bei DAoC und auf verbesserung der Berufe. 

Naja eine Verbesserung der Engin wäre sicherlich ein sehr großer vorteil da sie für WAR ja die DAoC Engine verwendet haben was auf jeden Fall ein großer Fehler war. Die ist zwar nicht schlecht aber schon ein ganzes Stück alt und mit einer neuen hätte man viele Probleme aus dem Weg schaffen können.

Außerdem wäre man eine weitere Verbesserung des Gildensystems schön. Zwar hat es schon einige Vorteile aber man könnte da noch viel mehr rausholen!


----------



## Pymonte (4. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Ein komplett fehlendes Crafting System, Effektives Kreisraiden, Lags, Ruckler und nicht funktionierende Skills
> sind keineswegs "Schönheitsfehler", sondern Sachen, die in einem MMO funktionieren sollten, zu Balance
> sage ich mal ncihts, dazu habe ich zu lange nichtmehr gespielt, aber die soll ja besser geworden sein, das ist schonmal gut!
> 
> ...



oha, da haben wirs ja wieder. Ein FEHLENDES Crafting System? Was fehlt denn? Es war schon Monate vor Release bekannt, dass es nur die 6 Berufe geben wird. Wer sich jetzt über "fehlendes Crafting" beschwert, der hat sich nur nicht genügend informiert.

Lags hatte auch WoW und die waren wesentlich schlimmer als in WAR. Ruckler sind wohl das einzige, das WAR hat. Aber die hatte ich auch bei HdRO und AoC von daher, kein unique WAR Problem. Und auch Skills funktionieren in MMOs nicht immer, man muss sich nur mal die Patchnotes diverser anderer MMOs durchlesen. Aber stimmt, hat natürlich nur WAR *zwinker*

@OldboyX:

Es sind gaaaaanz bestimmt 75% der Leute gegangen, weil sie Stuckl gestört hat. Nicht das Spielfeeling, die Ausrichtung auf Stein-Schere-Papier und RvR statt PvE, nein, diese Sachen waren den meisten Spielern völlig irrelevant. Ich glaube eher, das sowas das Zünglein an der Wage waren. bei dir doch auch:
Du hast (bewusst oder unbewusst) ein WoW 2 erwartet. Du wolltest 1on1 Balancing (das hast du ja schon in einem anderen Thread gut dargelegt), du wolltest Crafting und mehr PvE (wobei das ja so nicht angekündigt war) und auch Arena wäre dir sehr lieb in WAR gewesen. 
Also hat dir das WAR Konzept nicht gefallen. Dann kam hinzu dass die Grafik Engine nicht sauber programmiert ist, es viele kleine Bugs gab (und noch einige gibt) und am Anfang ein starker RvR Lag herrschter (der nun allerdings fast gar nicht mehr auftritt). Und das ist ja auch völlig korrekt soweit.
Und das gleiche betrifft die Spielerzahl. Ein Kern hält sich (wie es auch bei AoC war, ja, auch das Spiel hat sogar 92% der Spielerschaft verloren), der Rest hatte zu hohe, falsche oder andere Erwartungen.

Aber naja, ist natürlich alles Einbildung, die sind sicherlich alle weg, wegen Stuck und weil ein Questmob nicht angreifbar war :-B


----------



## Phineas Phreak (4. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> oha, da haben wirs ja wieder. Ein FEHLENDES Crafting System? Was fehlt denn? Es war schon Monate vor Release bekannt, dass es nur die 6 Berufe geben wird. Wer sich jetzt über "fehlendes Crafting" beschwert, der hat sich nur nicht genügend informiert.
> 
> Lags hatte auch WoW und die waren wesentlich schlimmer als in WAR. Ruckler sind wohl das einzige, das WAR hat. Aber die hatte ich auch bei HdRO und AoC von daher, kein unique WAR Problem. Und auch Skills funktionieren in MMOs nicht immer, man muss sich nur mal die Patchnotes diverser anderer MMOs durchlesen. Aber stimmt, hat natürlich nur WAR *zwinker*
> 
> ...




Von wegen, Lags treten fast gar nicht mehr auf. Ich hab von ca. Mitte Jänner bis vor Kurzem nicht WAR gezockt. Was sich in der Zwischenzeit technisch geändert hat, gefällt mir noch weniger als vorher.
Es lagt nach wie vor - subjektiv mehr als zuvor. Und trotzdem ich alle Grafikeinstellungen auf Maximum habe, sehe ich jetzt weit weniger Zaubereffekte als damals.
Nein - fps probleme hab ich keine (E8400, 8GB Ram, GTS-260, Win7)

Und - meine Güte - was iss schon dabei, wenn man eine Art Arena in die Hauptstadt einbaut, wo man eben auch 1on1 gegen die eigene Fraktion kämpfen kann, einbaut? Iss sicherlich kein Ding und würde vielen Gefallen. Und im Grunde solls ja auch einem Mainstream gefallen und nicht nur der jetzigen Minderheit.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @OldboyX:
> 
> Es sind gaaaaanz bestimmt 75% der Leute gegangen, weil sie Stuckl gestört hat. Nicht das Spielfeeling, die Ausrichtung auf Stein-Schere-Papier und RvR statt PvE, nein, diese Sachen waren den meisten Spielern völlig irrelevant. Ich glaube eher, das sowas das Zünglein an der Wage waren. bei dir doch auch:
> Du hast (bewusst oder unbewusst) ein WoW 2 erwartet. Du wolltest 1on1 Balancing (das hast du ja schon in einem anderen Thread gut dargelegt), du wolltest Crafting und mehr PvE (wobei das ja so nicht angekündigt war) und auch Arena wäre dir sehr lieb in WAR gewesen.
> ...



a) Ich habe nie ein WoW 2 erwartet, im Gegenteil ist mir WAR viel zu sehr WoW-like und viele der ursprünglichen angekündigten sachen wurden verworfen und durch WoW-Ähnlichere Konzepte ersetzt (Klassen und Skillbäume als prominentestes Beispiel). 
b) Ich wollte nie 1 on 1 Balancing, aber Schere stein Papier funktioniert auch nur wenn es ausgeglichen ist. In WAR sind manche Klassen einfach "Pilz mit Arschkarte" und das hat auch mit Schere Stein Papier nichts zu tun.
c) Ich wollte kein Crafting und mehr PVE, ich habe gesagt, dass WAR damit erfolgreicher wäre
d) Ich wollte keine Arena, nur ist das WAR PVP System ein reiner Sitzfetisch der mit Können nichts zu tun hat. Einfach 100000 Stunden im RVR irgendwie gammeln und man hat seinen RR  -   und das ist lame
e) Mir gefällt das WAR Konzept - mir hat auch das DAoC RVR gut gefallen. Nur die Umsetzung, die ist insgesamt einfach zu schwach.

Und meine Behauptung ist nach wie vor, dass die Mehrheit der Leute aus Gründen der Fehler, Bugs und Unfertigkeit gegangen ist. Denn der weit größte Teil der Quitter hat schon lange vor dem Endgame aufgehört...


----------



## XXI. (4. Oktober 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> Von wegen, Lags treten fast gar nicht mehr auf. Ich hab von ca. Mitte Jänner bis vor Kurzem nicht WAR gezockt. Was sich in der Zwischenzeit technisch geändert hat, gefällt mir noch weniger als vorher.
> Es lagt nach wie vor - subjektiv mehr als zuvor. Und trotzdem ich alle Grafikeinstellungen auf Maximum habe, sehe ich jetzt weit weniger Zaubereffekte als damals.
> Nein - fps probleme hab ich keine (E8400, 8GB Ram, GTS-260, Win7)
> 
> Und - meine Güte - was iss schon dabei, wenn man eine Art Arena in die Hauptstadt einbaut, wo man eben auch 1on1 gegen die eigene Fraktion kämpfen kann, einbaut? Iss sicherlich kein Ding und würde vielen Gefallen. Und im Grunde solls ja auch einem Mainstream gefallen und nicht nur der jetzigen Minderheit.



Das es am Proz. leigen könnte, daran haste nicht gedacht oder??

Das mit den Arenen wird nicht möglich sein, da es teilweise ein Lorebruch ist:

Bei Orks usw. mag das OK sein, aber beim Imperium zB nicht...
Schlauer wäre da schon eine Art Ini in die man mit einer Gruppe rein geht und in der nach und nach Wellen von zB Nauglir kommen. Sowas wäre dann schon realistischer, aber eine 1on1 Arena nicht...


----------



## Geige (4. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> oha, da haben wirs ja wieder. Ein FEHLENDES Crafting System? Was fehlt denn? Es war schon Monate vor Release bekannt, dass es nur die 6 Berufe geben wird. Wer sich jetzt über "fehlendes Crafting" beschwert, der hat sich nur nicht genügend informiert.
> 
> Lags hatte auch WoW und die waren wesentlich schlimmer als in WAR. Ruckler sind wohl das einzige, das WAR hat. Aber die hatte ich auch bei HdRO und AoC von daher, kein unique WAR Problem. Und auch Skills funktionieren in MMOs nicht immer, man muss sich nur mal die Patchnotes diverser anderer MMOs durchlesen. Aber stimmt, hat natürlich nur WAR *zwinker*



Das man mir vorwirft mich nicht genügend Informiert zu haben ist
zugegebener maßen witzig, was gesagt wurde ist, dass es kein Farmhammer Online
wird, das fand ich schonmal super, aber zwischen ein Paar Erze für ein cooles Schwert
abzubauen und massivem Ruf "farmen" wie in WoW ist doch ein Himmelweiter Unterschied!
Das es 6 Berufe geben wird war bis kurz vor Release 100%ig nicht bekannt!
Du vergisst nur leider, dass es kein wirkliches Crafting ist, Herstellende Berufe, was man Allgemein unter
Crafting versteht gibt es nur 2 und die unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich!

Natürlich hatte auch WoW Lags und auch Ruckler,diese lassen sich auch in andren Spielen 
finden, wenn man allerdings in einem RvR spiel es 3 Monate nicht schaft, dass die Zonen regelmäßig
crashen, oder dass es nach jedem Patch mal schlechter mal besser geworden ist, ist  das sehrwohl wie du so schön
sagst ein "unique" Mythic Problem!

Die kritischte Sache umkurvst du auch geschickt, nämlich das Kreiseln, welches wesentlich effektiver
sit als wirklich effektiv PvP zu betreiben, aber du sagst sicher immer noch Mythic hat alles
richtig gemacht wenn sie denn nächsten Server auch noch schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Das es am Proz. leigen könnte, daran haste nicht gedacht oder??
> 
> Das mit den Arenen wird nicht möglich sein, da es teilweise ein Lorebruch ist:
> 
> ...



Viel schneller als ein E8400er geht bei Dual Cores sowieso nicht und wenn du glaubst, dass WAR Quadcores unterstützt, dann bist du schief gewickelt.

Und Lorebruch... dass ich nicht lache. Das ganze Spiel ist ein einziger Lorebruch...

Rein schon die Aufteilung der Völker in Ordnung und Zerstörung mit dieser Konstellation ist von der Lore her nicht zu verantworten.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Oktober 2009)

Kreiseln wird auch immer Effektiver sein, solange es Burgen RP gibt. Aber auch hier, ein Blick in die Zukunft, P1.3.2:



> Keep battles are now more rewarding than ever before. The new Keep difficulty system ensures that the greater the number of combatants present during a raid on a Keep, the greater the rewards for both attackers and defenders.



Immerhin wird es nun belohnt, wenn man eine Burg angreift, in der Gegner drin sind. Und stellt euch mal das Geschrei vor, wenn es keine Lock RP geben würde. Hier gibt es eben nur 2 Wege:

Den Hardcore-weg (keine RP außer für Kämpfe um Beschützte Ziele) und den jetzigen (also RP auch für ungedefft usw).
Ich kenne einige, die den härteren Weg (mich eingeschlossen) bevorzugen. Aber die Mehrheit findet es eben doch nicht so toll. Aber das sind eben auch die Leute, die dann eine gedeffte Burg verlassen um eine ungedeffte anzugreifen, denn "Wir geben den Destros doch keine RP, [...] ist doch viel zu aufwändig für uns"

@OldboyX: Stimmt, der Sturm des Chaos, an den WAR angelehnt ist, der hat nicht auf diese Art und Weise stattgefunden. Du Loreexperte. Da musste ich grad echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (4. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Das es am Proz. leigen könnte, daran haste nicht gedacht oder??
> 
> Das mit den Arenen wird nicht möglich sein, da es teilweise ein Lorebruch ist:
> 
> ...



Ein E8400 zu wenig? 2x 3 Ghz mit 6MB Level 2 Cache? NÄ!
Wie gesagt: FPS - das heisst Bilder pro Sekunde - habe ich genug. kein Ruckeln! L-A-G-S!

Ich bin kein Spezialist mit Geschichtlichen Aspekten von Spielen. Aber wo soll das Problem sein, dass es in einem Mittelalter Szenario auch mal untereinander Wettkämpfe ausgetragen werden? So derart groß wäre der Lorebruch nicht.
Des weiteren: Die Leute, die sich...so derart mit der Materie befassen, dass sie es als Affront sehen...sind wahrscheinlich eine Minderheit. Seine Brötchen kann man nur mit dem Mainstream verdienen...


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @OldboyX: Stimmt, der Sturm des Chaos, an den WAR angelehnt ist, der hat nicht auf diese Art und Weise stattgefunden. Du Loreexperte. Da musste ich grad echt lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ändert nix daran, dass das Spiel sich die Lore zurechtbiegt damit sie ins Gameplay passt und zwar massiv. Inwiefern eine Arena ein Lorebruch sein sollte  (oder zumindest ein so gravierend größerer als die schon vorhandenen) ist mir rätselthaft und nein, ich bin kein Loreexperte sondern habe sogar herzlich wenig Ahnung von der Warhammer Lore. Dasselbe gilt für eine Duellfunktion. WAR soll doch ein düsteres Universum sein und es geht immer und überall in erster Linie um Krieg.... und dann gibts da keine Duelle... my ass.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Oktober 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> Des weiteren: Die Leute, die sich...so derart mit der Materie befassen, dass sie es als Affront sehen...sind wahrscheinlich eine Minderheit. Seine Brötchen kann man nur mit dem Mainstream verdienen...



Naja, da wäre ich bei Warhammer vorsichtig. Das hat dann doch schon eine sehr große Fanbase. Und Games Workshop, also die geistigen Urheber, sind sehr "pingelig" was ihr Universum angeht. So einfache Lorebrüche wie in WoW gehen da nicht, dazu ist der Fluff viel zu stark ausgerarbeitet. Nicht umsonst sind bisher kaum Warhammer PC Spiele und keine Filme erschienen (wurde einfach den Maßstäben von GW nicht gerecht). Jetzt, mit neuerer Technik, wird das aber realisierbar. Daher ist ja nun auch ein Warhammer Film in der Mache und einige Spiele sind in den letzten Jahren erschienen.

GW kann es sich leisten, mit mehreren Millionen Warhammer Spielern, genau auf die Lore zu achten. Das ist dann eher problematisch für andersartige Umsetzungen (nicht umsonst wurde aus "Warhammer -- Orcs vs Humans": "WarCraft -- Orcs vs Humans") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (4. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ändert nix daran, dass das Spiel sich die Lore zurechtbiegt damit sie ins Gameplay passt und zwar massiv. Inwiefern eine Arena ein Lorebruch sein sollte  (oder zumindest ein so gravierend größerer als die schon vorhandenen) ist mir rätselthaft und nein, ich bin kein Loreexperte sondern habe sogar herzlich wenig Ahnung von der Warhammer Lore. Dasselbe gilt für eine Duellfunktion. WAR soll doch ein düsteres Universum sein und es geht immer und überall in erster Linie um Krieg.... und dann gibts da keine Duelle... my ass.


Indem du bekundest, das du "herzlich wenig Ahnung von der Warhammer Lore" hast, bist du qualifiziert Lore Brüche anzuprangern? Das erstaunt mich nun aber wirklich!

Es ist einfach nicht vorstellbar, das in einer Arena Eisenbrecher gegen Sonnenritter kämpfen oder Sigmar Priester gegen Erzmagier, das ist doch abstrus! 
Die vielen hier anprangerten Lore Brüche sind insoweit keine, da sie nachvollziehbar zu erklären sind und seitens GW akzeptiert worden sind. Möchte sich hier nun tatsächlich jemand hinstellen und behaupten, das er mehr Ahnung von der Lore als GW selbst hat und entscheiden kann, ob bestimmte Gegebenheiten als Lore Bruch zu bezeichnen sind?! 

Bei Kritik zur Lore sollten einige mehr Vorsicht walten lassen und sich eher überlegen, ob ihre Kritik angebracht ist.


----------



## Churchak (4. Oktober 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> Seine Brötchen kann man nur mit dem Mainstream verdienen...


mach doch einfach werend des servens im Netz mal die Augen auf oder besuch ned nur die Netzvariationen der Bildzeitungsspieleseiten die auser den Hype des Monats nix gross zu bieten haben und du wirst sehr schnell erkennen wie falsch deine Aussage ist. Oder wandel die Aussage einfach so um das sie richtiger wird ala "die ganz grossen Brötchen kann man nur mit dem Mainstream verdienen ..."


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Naja, da wäre ich bei Warhammer vorsichtig. Das hat dann doch schon eine sehr große Fanbase. Und Games Workshop, also die geistigen Urheber, sind sehr "pingelig" was ihr Universum angeht. So einfache Lorebrüche wie in WoW gehen da nicht, dazu ist der Fluff viel zu stark ausgerarbeitet. Nicht umsonst sind bisher kaum Warhammer PC Spiele und keine Filme erschienen (wurde einfach den Maßstäben von GW nicht gerecht). Jetzt, mit neuerer Technik, wird das aber realisierbar. Daher ist ja nun auch ein Warhammer Film in der Mache und einige Spiele sind in den letzten Jahren erschienen.
> 
> GW kann es sich leisten, mit mehreren Millionen Warhammer Spielern, genau auf die Lore zu achten. Das ist dann eher problematisch für andersartige Umsetzungen (nicht umsonst wurde aus "Warhammer -- Orcs vs Humans": "WarCraft -- Orcs vs Humans")
> 
> ...



Die meisten hardcore Fans der Lore sind eh von Warhammer Online enttäuscht und finden die Umsetzung eine Katastrophe. Dazu gabs und gibts noch heute unzählige Posts. Ich denke da hat Phineas Phreak schon recht und die Spieler wären froh, wenn ordentliches Gameplay kommt und würden dafür sicher den ein oder anderen "Lorebruch" in Kauf nehmen.

Im Übrigen gab es auch schon vor den aktuellen Mark of Chaos etc. Warhammer (und 40k) Spiele, dazu gehören:

Dark Omen
Shadow of the horned rat
Chaos Gate
Rites of WAR
Glory in Death
Squad Command

Am Ende sind die Jungs von GW sicher nicht strenger als die Tolkien Gesellschaft und bei HDRO ist es plötzlich auch möglich, das Kampfsystem in Richtung "responsiveness" zu optimieren, sowie vom Pferd aus mit NPCs zu reden usw.  Das ist sowieso nur Rumeierei, die Lore ist ein großer Pluspunkt für WAR und Mythic hat beim Spieler sicher nicht vergeigt, weil GW so strenge Auflagen erteilt hatte. Da gabs ganz andere Fehler...



C0ntra schrieb:


> Indem du bekundest, das du "herzlich wenig Ahnung von der Warhammer Lore" hast, bist du qualifiziert Lore Brüche anzuprangern? Das erstaunt mich nun aber wirklich!
> 
> Es ist einfach nicht vorstellbar, das in einer Arena Eisenbrecher gegen Sonnenritter kämpfen oder Sigmar Priester gegen Erzmagier, das ist doch abstrus!
> Die vielen hier anprangerten Lore Brüche sind insoweit keine, da sie nachvollziehbar zu erklären sind und seitens GW akzeptiert worden sind. Möchte sich hier nun tatsächlich jemand hinstellen und behaupten, das er mehr Ahnung von der Lore als GW selbst hat und entscheiden kann, ob bestimmte Gegebenheiten als Lore Bruch zu bezeichnen sind?!
> ...



Dazu hätte ich einfach nur gerne den Link, wo gesagt wird, dass Games Workshop keine Arenen und Duelle erlaubt und es sie deshalb nicht gibt. Warhammer hatte sogar mal eine Duellfunktion (keine Ahnung ob das immer noch so ist), aber sie funktionierte halt nicht (wie so vieles zu Release) und hat es scheinbar noch immer nicht ins Spiel geschafft.

Im Übrigen kritisiere ich nicht die Lore - denn davon habe ich wie bereits erwähnt keine Ahnung. Doch bei einem Computerspiel mit großer Lore dahinter müssen zwangsläufig Kompromisse eingegangen werden um die Spielbarkeit und den Spielspaß zu erhalten. Das Gameplay eines jeden Spiels fordert das und ganz besonders jenes eines MMOs und dieselben Leute, die jetzt rumheulen, dass Duelle und Arenen ein Lorebruch wären, würden umgekehrt in ihrer eigenen Lore die besten Begründungen finden, wenn es Duelle und Arenen von Anfang an gegeben hätte und ich nun sagen würde: "Das passt nicht zur Lore".

Ein Duell unter grimmigen Kriegern oder um den Stärksten und somit den Anführer auszumachen gibt es mit Sicherheit auch im Warhammer Universum, ganz ohne die Lore zu kennen. Genauso eine Arena in der zu Trainingszwecken gekämpft wird. Die Dinge ließen sich problemlos in die Lore integrieren, besonders da in einem Duell nicht unbedingt einer sterben muss (wird ja nur defeated) und man das in der Arena genauso lösen könnte.


----------



## Miracolax (4. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Das es am Proz. leigen könnte, daran haste nicht gedacht oder??


Die allgemein beliebte Ausrede, wenn es bei 24 von 25 Leuten nicht wirklich spielbar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (4. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Du vergisst nur leider, dass es kein wirkliches Crafting ist, Herstellende Berufe, was man Allgemein unter Crafting versteht gibt es nur 2 und die unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich!



Natürlich unterscheiden die sich....du kannst temporäre Talismane und temporäre Tränke herstellen, also ist doch für jeden was dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Crafting à la carte eben...


----------



## C0ntra (4. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich einfach nur gerne den Link, wo gesagt wird, dass Games Workshop keine Arenen und Duelle erlaubt und es sie deshalb nicht gibt. Warhammer hatte sogar mal eine Duellfunktion (keine Ahnung ob das immer noch so ist), aber sie funktionierte halt nicht (wie so vieles zu Release) und hat es scheinbar noch immer nicht ins Spiel geschafft.
> 
> Im Übrigen kritisiere ich nicht die Lore - denn davon habe ich wie bereits erwähnt keine Ahnung. Doch bei einem Computerspiel mit großer Lore dahinter müssen zwangsläufig Kompromisse eingegangen werden um die Spielbarkeit und den Spielspaß zu erhalten. Das Gameplay eines jeden Spiels fordert das und ganz besonders jenes eines MMOs und dieselben Leute, die jetzt rumheulen, dass Duelle und Arenen ein Lorebruch wären, würden umgekehrt in ihrer eigenen Lore die besten Begründungen finden, wenn es Duelle und Arenen von Anfang an gegeben hätte und ich nun sagen würde: "Das passt nicht zur Lore".
> 
> Ein Duell unter grimmigen Kriegern oder um den Stärksten und somit den Anführer auszumachen gibt es mit Sicherheit auch im Warhammer Universum, ganz ohne die Lore zu kennen. Genauso eine Arena in der zu Trainingszwecken gekämpft wird. Die Dinge ließen sich problemlos in die Lore integrieren, besonders da in einem Duell nicht unbedingt einer sterben muss (wird ja nur defeated) und man das in der Arena genauso lösen könnte.



Nur damit ich dich richtig verstehe, als Feuerzauberer fackle ich meinen Kontrahenten, den Zwergen Slayer, zu Trainingszwecken, nur ein wenig ab? Die Skills sehen dann aber aus, als ob die Welt gleich untergehen wird. 
Finde nur ich das ein wenig unglaubwürdig?
Man kämpft doch nicht mit stumpfen Waffen und harmlosen Pyroeffekten.

Ein Duell, z.B. nach einer Auseinandersetzung in einer Kneipe zwischen zwei Trunkenbolden auf Leben und Tod halte ich da noch für nachvollziehbarer als eine Arena! 
Wenn man Gruppenkämpfe haben möchte, dann macht man ORvR oder SZ aber kämpft nicht im Kolosseum, das würde auch wieder Spieler aus den RvR Gebieten abziehen als Nebeneffekt.



@Miracolax: Deine Kommentare sind herrlich unsachlich, leicht kindisch und einfach langweilig. ;-)


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Nur damit ich dich richtig verstehe, als Feuerzauberer fackle ich meinen Kontrahenten, den Zwergen Slayer, zu Trainingszwecken, nur ein wenig ab? Die Skills sehen dann aber aus, als ob die Welt gleich untergehen wird.
> Finde nur ich das ein wenig unglaubwürdig?
> Man kämpft doch nicht mit stumpfen Waffen und harmlosen Pyroeffekten.
> 
> ...



Ist klar, und man 
-rennt ja auch 24/7 in voller Rüstung durch die Gegend. 
-Charaktere müssen nicht essen und nicht schlafen
-Von der Unvermeidlichen Stadt in die Länder der Toten kommt man in unter 1 Minute
-Charaktere blasen in ein Horn und aus dem Nichts erscheint ein "Mount"
-Man kann 30 Schilde in seinen  "bags" mit sich herumtragen
-Man meldet sich von überall in der Welt für die Schlacht an, dann kommt vor deinem Gesicht plötzlich ein "Ja - nein - Später" -Fenster und wenn du keine Lust hast auf den Krieg, tjo, dann gehste halt nicht hin ^^
usw.
und das wichtigste natürlich:
- Man kann nicht "wirklich" sterben? Aaaahaaaa - total glaubwürdig. Ist klar... Auch im Warhammer Universum stirbt nie jemand. Die wachen einfach alle beim Friedhof wieder auf und die Party geht weiter. Alles "in line" mit der "Lore". 

Alles natürlich sehr viel "glaubwürdiger" als Duelle oder eine Arena (sei es zu Trainingszwecken, meinetwegen können ja dann alle einen Pyjama anziehen oder einfach als Turnier). Aber egal, diese "realistisch und glaubwürdig"-Flenner gibts eh in jedem MMO (und auch hier in jedem ForuM) und sie haben alle eines gemeinsam:
- Was schon im Spiel ist kann man gut mit der Lore erklären
- Was noch nicht im Spiel ist (und man persönlich nicht haben will) kann man gut per Lore ausschließen
- Was trotzdem ins Spiel kommt kann man dann aber dennoch wieder gut mit der Lore erklären

Ein Spiel muss SPIELspaß bieten, sonst ist man mit Buch lesen besser dran.

PS: Um hier wieder einmal Freude zu verbreiten. Aion ist das erste MMO, in dem die Lore vernünftig erklärt, wieso man nach jedem Tod einfach wieder aufwacht und munter weiterkämpfen kann. HDRO hatte zwar auch gute Ansatze in die Richtung (Moral und keine Hps), aber am Ende steht dann doch im Kampflog, dass man "seinen Verletzungen erliegt" und somit stirbt, was eine "Wiederkehr" im so streng überwachten Tolkien Universum eigentlich vollkommen ausschließt. Doch das wäre halt dann doch "doof" für den Spielspaß.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass sie eben das ganze Warhammer Universum auf fixe Klassen gelegt haben. Gerade das ist doch auf einem austerbenden Zweig. Ich denkmal die Zukunft liegt ihm wahl der Klasse und ändern wie einem beliebt. Mit natürlichen folgen, wenn man halt einen Ritterorden verlässt etc.

 Slayer ist man nicht, Slayer wird man. Das ganze ist doch klaro.

 Eine Duell funktion ist doch bitte normal in der Warhammerwelt. Seit wann reden Orks? Ein Ork gibt keinem untergeordneten eine gute Waffe. Orkz lassen sich nichts gefallen, wenn ein kleinerer Ork eine quest erfühlt und Lohn fordert, müsste man es sich erkämpfen.

 Elfen duellieren sich eher Ehrenhaft. Bei den Druchii ist dass vielleicht anders. Auch Kneipenschlägerein sind gang und gebe in der Warhammerwelt. Meuchelmörder ,Taschendiebe laufen durch die Altdorfer Altstadt und wer selbst rein geht, ist selbst schuld.

Die Lore ist in Warhammer Online schrecklich umgesetzt. Als Hochelf spürt man es richtig stark. Die anderen Völker merken es aber auch.

Mal ehrlich welchen Warhammer spieler macht es spaß, dass viele große Lore Helden und Lore Orte als PQ Enden und ne Namenlose Burg aufeinmal ein Invasionsziel ist? Ganze Imperiumsgebeite sind umkämpft, aber die Hauptstädte sind unwichtig? Wenn das Chaos wirklich glaubt, dass Imperium zu vernichten in den man Altdorf als einziges, neben dem üblichen 0815 Praag vernichtet (obwohl Praagsmauern ja nicht einfach durch Magie eingerissen werden, während ne Wehrstadt schon mal komplett aufgesprengt werden kann von einem einzigen Gobbo?), dann hat es schon den Krieg verloren. Denn Altdorf brennt, aber Nuln, Talabheim und Middenheimen stehen noch und Marinenburg auch. Damit hat zwar das Chaos Altdorf, aber den Rest des Imperiums noch als Feind. Vorallem alle umsich herum?

Die Destro gewinnt einfach so alles.

Male ist der schlaue, plant alles. Der Tzeentchboss ist so stark, dass alle ihn anbeten und wer nicht wird getötet ( gut macht jeder zweite Chaosanführer), aber ok ... der macht was nur der Everchossen kann und zieht mit allen Chaosleuten los. Überrennt das imperium, weil Nurgle alle Krank gemacht hat. Male hat zwei Ringe oder Amulette ... naja es klitzert und macht stark. Daher fragen Orkze da auch nicht. Aber das ein Gobbo aufeinmal eine Wehrstadt aufsprengt ist normal, er hat so ein Amulett.

Die Ordnung ist ungefähr dann so. 

Finnubar hilft dem Imperium, egal dass er Erfahrung mit den Druchii hat und weiß, dass sie nur auf eine Gelegenheit warten, zieht alles ab an Armee was er hat ( wo die auch immer in Warhammer Online derzeit ist) und trifft sich mit Karl Franz und redet. Ähm der Zwergenboss, Grollbart und einer der Zwerge, die als Grolltilger bekannt sind ... redet mit Karl Franz, weil er gegen Orks bissel verliert und gibt das nur ungern zu. Karl Franz ist überfordert und freut sich über beide?

Also das wirkt doch net wirklich nach allen Völkern. Die Chaostypen haben schon gewonnen. Die haben doch alles überrannt und man erobert als Order auch nichts zurück. Wieso nicht? Weil es so sein muss oder was? Warum erobert man nichts zurück? Rettet die Immerköniging oder sowas. Warum muss alles geschrieben sein und alles, was von der Lore wichtig ist, ist PVE Grind? Warum ... wieso. Ich will ja net allein als Held gefeiert werden. Das ist doch unpassend. Aber man möchte mit seiner Armee was erreichen.

Im RVR Lake kämpft man um eine Burg, die ich noch nie gesehen habe und einige BOs wiedersprechen allem was ich kenne. Gerade das T1 der Hochelfen ist völliger Lore bruch.

Auch ist es ein Lorebruch. Das im Imperium die hochelfen Armee nicht zu finden ist, aber im Innerenkönig reich 3 Dampfpanzer und paar Ritter ankommen? Ich dachte das Imperium brauch hilfe? WArum stehen Imperiumsdampfpanzer in einigen WC der HE? Warum ... wieso? Das doch unstilisch ohne Ende. 

Aber da sieht man, dass GW das egal ist. Also GW hat den jede Möglichkeit gegeben und Mythic hat 0 genutzt. Außer die Artworks und die setzen sie hübsch um. Also Zwerge sehen eben mal nach Zwergen aus. Aber sowas ist net deren Idee. Die Ideen die sie selbst umgesetzt hatten, sind alle alte Konzepte oder gehen nicht auf =).

Edit

Stil und Realität ist was anderes. Stil ist wichtig in einem MMO, was in einer Fantasy welt spielt und in Warhammer hat man da sehr wenig stil. Bissel Sprache bei einigen Situationen ... juhu. Bei einigen Games hat man Sprache im Tut und andere wollen alles voll Sprache machen. Sowas ist als nichts besonderes, vorallem wenn es bei sowas unwichtigen wie einem Event ist.
Selbst WOW hat Sprache und ich muss sagen, Arthas seine Auftritte sind und bleiben enorm stilisch. Diese Stimme und das ganze, übertrieben keine Frage ... aber stilisch. Bei WAR redet keiner der großen Bosse wirklich und wenn man den beiden im Thronwartezimmer zu hört ... oder halt liest ... oh Gott. Das Wirkt als Wäre Finnubar wirklich Naiv und hätte nie Krieg geführt und Grollbart ist zu Faul zum kämpfen? Das wirkt nicht und das Morathi und Helebron ungefähr 50 Meter entfernt zusammen stehen und ganz ruhig sind ... ist auch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (5. Oktober 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> mach doch einfach werend des servens im Netz mal die Augen auf oder besuch ned nur die Netzvariationen der Bildzeitungsspieleseiten die auser den Hype des Monats nix gross zu bieten haben und du wirst sehr schnell erkennen wie falsch deine Aussage ist. Oder wandel die Aussage einfach so um das sie richtiger wird ala "die ganz grossen Brötchen kann man nur mit dem Mainstream verdienen ..."



hehe - wer "während" und "surfen" nicht schreiben kann, braucht mir nicht zu sagen, dass ich statt BLÖD oder Krone Mainstream zu mehr hintergründigeren Medien greifen soll. Das mache ich, kannst dir sicher sein.

Natürlich kann man sich auch bewusst dafür aussprechen, eine bestimmte Klientel zu bedienen, welche auch einen bestimmten Qualitätsanspruch besitzt. Wenn dann dieses "Klientel" noch ausreichend an der Zahl ist, Fehler gut wegstecken kann und sich gut Geld verdienen lässt...ja! Warum denn nicht. Es gibt viele erfolgreiche Nischenprodukte!

Ich denke, dass spätestens wenn nur mehr ein Server übrig ist, und dann auch der langsam Ebbe wird und eben nurmehr diejenigen übrig bleiben, welche genau drauf achten, dass alles Lore-Kompatibel ist, oder über schmerzlichste Fehler hinwegsehen, weil sie eben Fans dieses Lore's sind, werden sich weitere Diskussionen erübrigt haben.
Denn dann bleiben nurmehr die Leute über, für die auch dann eventuell noch alles OK ist und können dann in diesem Forum mit Seinesgleichen über die ganzen Dummen da draußen lachen, welche eben zu nem anderen MMORPG gewechselt sind. Gibts ja eh wie Sand am Meer. Wenn der eine die Mehrheit nicht begeistern kann, machts eben ein anderer. 
Ist am Arbeitsmarkt auch nicht anders. Beisst der Max nicht in den sauren Apfel, kriegt eben der Moritz den Job - der machts gerne und für noch weniger Kohle! (Womit ich nicht sage, dass ich dieses Prinzip, bzw. System gut heiße)

Aber vielleicht können sich die Betreiber ein nicht so erfolgreiches Nischenprodukt eh leisten. Quasi auf "So lang die Selbstkosten gedeckt sind, ists uns egal". (definitiv nein, macht niemand)
3 Server sinds noch. Auf Carroburg war in letzter Zeit im T1-T3 (Destro) nicht so viel los. Dafür staut sich alles im T4! Klar kommen jetzt total erboste Stimmen "dreh doch mal den Monitor auf" oder "omg rofl lol gg fg Welches spiel spielst du?"
Wenn Ehrengrad zumacht kommt als nächstes Carroburg! Aber, lieber Pymonte oder Churchak: weniger Leute = weniger Lags! Dann heissts wahrscheinlich in diesem (Geister)Forum: "DA sehts - funktioniert ja eh alles!"

Total schade! Dass sich genügend Leute für PvP oder RvR begeistern können hat man gesehen. Bin gespannt, wie es in paar Monaten bei Aion läuft...obs da auch Abwanderung gibt, was die anders machen, was man sich "abschauen" kann von anderen PvP Titel. Das Aion kein RvR und nen anderen Lore hat, iss klar. Aber DAS sind ja nicht die wesentlichen Schwächen von WAR.

Zur Arena noch kurz:
Also ich spiele gerne mit Freunden. Aber oft wollten wir uns schon miteinander messen. Auch reizt es mich immer wieder, wenn ich auf IRGENDEINEN Typen mit gleicher Rasse/Klasse bla bla treffe, ihn zu fordern. Wenn RvR eh wieder mal nix los ist, SC's nicht aufgehen und Leveln fad wird, wäre so was eine willkommene Abwechslung.
Das ist natürlich nicht DAS Rezept gegen die Abwanderung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dark Omen
> Shadow of the horned rat
> Chaos Gate
> Rites of WAR
> ...



Die Spiele sind alle toll und ich habe sie alle gespielt. Firewarrior hast du vergessen und Final Liberation (ach ja und Space Hulk^^).

Aber mal ehrlich, das sind 6-7 Hardcore Spiele, die fast alle streng (bis auf DO und SdgR) auf dem Tabletop Prinzip basieren. Es ging mir aber mehr um "Mainstream" taugliche Spiele. Und da gibt es an allererster Stelle nur DoW, Mark of Chaos und WAR. Und die sind alle nach der Jahrtausenwende entstanden.

Arena:
Hat ja neben Loretechnischen Problemen, die auch alle schon genannt sind (wobei ich gegen eine Duellfunktion tatsächlich nichts hätte, nur Arena passt einfach nicht) auch das Balancing Problem. oder warum sollte ein Tank 1on1 gegen einen Heiler/DDler spielen und in 80% der Fälle ablosen?

Miracolax: Zum Glück gibts keine temporären Talismane mehr. Also informieren --> denken --> und an deiner Stelle nicht mehr posten. Das Pots nicht permanent anhalten ist ja wohl usus.

Phineas: Du spielst Destro im T3 auf Drakenwald und es war NICHTS LOS? Sry, dann solltest du vielleicht mal den Chat aktivieren, das Gruppensuche Tool finden und mal soziale Interaktionen starten. Von 16-19 Uhr waren auf Drakenwald 3,5 Order KTs und 2-3 Destro KTs. Aber ok, Zone wechseln zum Suchen ist schon echt teuer.


----------



## Miracolax (5. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Miracolax: Zum Glück gibts keine temporären Talismane mehr. Also informieren --> denken --> und an deiner Stelle nicht mehr posten. Das Pots nicht permanent anhalten ist ja wohl usus.



Das mit dem denken solltest du dir lieber mal angewöhnen wenn du hier grosspurig behauptest es gäbe mit 6 Berufen genug in WAR und damit ist alles abgedeckt...es sind genau 2 *Handwerks*berufe. Die restlichen 4 sind weiter nix als *Sammel*berufe, also keine Berufe in dem Sinn, weil man mit denen nix vernünftiges herstellen kann sondern nur die Grundlagen für die 2 Handwerksberufe! Und man kann je einen Handwerks- und einen Sammelberuf lernen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das es keine temporären Talismane mehr gibt beweist doch wie wichtig vielen Leuten ein *vernünftiges* Craftingsystem ist...sonst gäbe es die ja heute noch. Wobei das WAR-Crafting sowas von rudimentär ist, es als Crafting bezeichnen zu wollen ist eigentlich schon witzig genug, denn ausser Talisman und Trank kann man nix herstellen dort. Sehr sinnvoll und sehr "beschäftigungsfördernd"! In AoC z.B. kann ich von 5 Handwerksberufen 2 lernen sowie alle 6 Sammelberufe, auch wenn ich nicht alle brauche für die 2 Handwerksberufe! Aber es macht wenigstens Sinn weil man sich selber mit Mats versorgen kann und nicht ausschliesslich auf das AH angewiesen ist. Gefällt einem der erlernte Sammelberuf in WAR nicht mehr, kann man ja umlernen...ist halt nur schlecht wenn man in T1-T2 als Highlvl-Chicken seine Sachen suchen darf, lol. Also doch wieder nen Twink erstellen, ist ja erst der 10. auf beiden Seiten^^.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Arena:
> Hat ja neben Loretechnischen Problemen, die auch alle schon genannt sind (wobei ich gegen eine Duellfunktion tatsächlich nichts hätte, nur Arena passt einfach nicht) auch das Balancing Problem. oder warum sollte ein Tank 1on1 gegen einen Heiler/DDler spielen und in 80% der Fälle ablosen?



Die Loretechnischen Probleme gibt es einfach nicht. Das sind weit hergeholte sinnfreie Argumente wie eben das weiter oben genannte (Wenn die Feuerzauberer Effekte so nach Weltuntergang aussehen, wieso brennt dann nie die Umgebung nieder, wieso wachen alle Spieler immer wieder auf, wieso respawnen alle Mobs immer und überall wieder.... Sorry, aber die Argumente sind einfach nur armseliger Textmüll von Leuten die keine Arena haben wollen, aber aus anderen Gründen). Mich stört einfach diese Heuchlerei, dass man so tut als wäre der Lorebruch bei einer Arena größer und UNVERKRAFTBAR im Vergleich zu den schon vorhandenen massiven Lorebrüchen, die ich aufgezählt habe. Außerdem gibts gerade bei der Arena und den Duellen sehr schöne Möglichkeiten:

Duelle: Keiner stirbt, sondern bei 1 hp gibt man ja bekanntlich auf. Es ist also nur ein freundschaftliches Kräftemessen unter Kriegern. Inwiefern das nicht zur Lore passen soll, whatever.

Arena: Keiner stirbt, sondern bei 1 hp muss man die Arena verlassen oder man kämpft optisch mit Holzwaffen. Oder sogar jeder bekommt bei Betreten Einheitstrainingskleidung (auch von den stats her) und dann bräuchte auch niemand rumheulen, wegen des Equipvorteils.

Wenn jemand sagt er will keine Arena, weil ihm das Competitive-Teamplay mit Ladder auf den Sack geht, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung und ich kann den Standpnkt auch nachvollziehen, wenngleich ich ihn nicht teile. Doch so zu tun als wäre es ein unverantwortlicher Lorebruch und GW hätte Arena und Duelle verboten ist lächerlich.

Zur Balance sage ich nur, dass Arena keine 1 on 1 Situation ist, sondern eben Gruppe gegen Gruppe. Auch heißt Arena nicht, dass man 100% das System von WoW übernehmen muss mit 2v2 Kämpfen (finde ich sowieso nicht so prickelnd, denn je kleiner die Gruppe, desto ausschlaggebender natürlich die Klassenkombination). Die kleinste Gruppengröße könnte 4 Mann sein, oder sogar 6 Mann und das würde doch ideal passen für ein "gruppenbalanced" Spiel wie WAR. Natürlich würde eine Arena die schon vorhandenen Balance Probleme noch viel Stärker ans Tageslicht bringen, das weiß auch jeder MMO Entwickler und es ist ein Grund keine Arena einzuführen. Dennoch würde das zumindest eine bessere Übersicht geben, welche Klassen und vor allem warum sie zu stark oder zu schwach sind. In der Folge könnte man viel gezielter an der Balance schrauben als das bisher der Fall war.

Und für Duelle ist es ja so, dass jeder selbst entscheiden kann welche er annimmt und welche nicht. Ein aussichtsloses Duell muss man nicht unbedingt annehmen und die Community wird sich auch einen Dreck drum scheren, wenn jemand Duelle gewinnt, bei denen jeder weiß, dass er von der Klasse lebt. Kein MMO ist 1 on 1 gebalanced und man weiß bei vielen Duellen, dass der theoretische Ausgang schon feststeht, da bestimmte Klassen absolut chancenlos gegen andere sind. Dennoch kommt es vor, dass gute Spieler gegen schwächere Spieler trotzdem den Sieg erringen können, was auf jeden Fall interessant ist.


----------



## Churchak (5. Oktober 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Gefällt einem der erlernte Sammelberuf in WAR nicht mehr, kann man ja umlernen...ist halt nur schlecht wenn man in T1-T2 als Highlvl-Chicken seine Sachen suchen darf, lol. Also doch wieder nen Twink erstellen, ist ja erst der 10. auf beiden Seiten^^.[/font]



so viel gewissheit so wenig wissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


1. Man kann ohne Probleme mit 40 seinen Sammelberuf wegseln (X mal selber gemacht da ich anpflanzen imo auf den Main wichtiger/hilfeicher find als Auschlachten/plündern dank grossem Tränkeverbrauch meinerseits) da man anders wie zB in WoW,Die Mobs Berufszutaten entsprechend  der höhe des eigenen Berufskills dropen,sprich mit Level 20 ausschlachten 50 hab ich den gleichen zugang an level 50 Chitienschuppen (Zutat für Rüsstungs Tränke) wie mit Level 40 Ausschlachten 50. Ob ich dazu Level 18 Salamander töten oder Level 40 Salamander spielt keinerlei Rolle.
2.Man kann auch als Huhn seine Berufe nutzen man brauch dann halt nur nen Handlanger oder Nehmerqualitäten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Es gibt die zeitlichbegrenzte Talismane immer noch und zwar sind die zu ~90% aus dem LdT und sie sind alle bedeutend mächtiger als die unbegrenzt wirkenden,unterliegen aber auch fast alle Sockelbedinugen (krit+ geht nur Schulter,viele andere nur auf LdT Waffen,können nur einmal in eine Waffe gesockelt werden auch wenn die Waffe 2 Slots hat).
4. das sich nun schon wieder über fehlendes Handwerk aufgegeilt wird zeigt doch das es wohl vielen die WAR verlassen haben auch an Beschäftigung gefehlt hat da die wohl halt ihre Zeit mit stumpfen gegrinde für blödsinnige Mats und angeln vertreiben um dann nen Beruf in stundenlanger Arbeit hochzutreiben für den sie im "Endgame" dann eh kaum/keine Verwendung haben(wär in meinen augen beim Waffenschmied/Rüsseschmied so) ,ABM halt.Naja wem es Spass macht ...... wobei mein Tip ja wär das diejenigen doch anstatt in nem Spiel doch mal vor die Tür gehn solln und Eicheln und Kastanien sammeln gehn die Tiere im Zoo wirds im Winter freun und man selber tut sich an der frischen Luft auch was gutes von der Rückengymnastik ganz zu schweigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (5. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Loretechnischen Probleme gibt es einfach nicht. Das sind weit hergeholte sinnfreie Argumente wie eben das weiter oben genannte (Wenn die Feuerzauberer Effekte so nach Weltuntergang aussehen, wieso brennt dann nie die Umgebung nieder, wieso wachen alle Spieler immer wieder auf, wieso respawnen alle Mobs immer und überall wieder.... Sorry, aber die Argumente sind einfach nur armseliger Textmüll von Leuten die keine Arena haben wollen, aber aus anderen Gründen). Mich stört einfach diese Heuchlerei, dass man so tut als wäre der Lorebruch bei einer Arena größer und UNVERKRAFTBAR im Vergleich zu den schon vorhandenen massiven Lorebrüchen, die ich aufgezählt habe.



Du zählst Online-Rollenspiel Standards und verkaufst sie als Lore Bruch, damit du deine Meinung untermauern kannst, klasse!
Da man nicht, wie in Solo RPG's, neu laden kann, ist ein Respawn notwendig, andernfalls wäre das Spiel nur für Hardcore Spieler interessant.
Wenn viele Spieler auf einem Flecken tummeln (gleich kommt bestimmt der Kommentar, das es ja aktuell nicht so ist), dann ist auch ein Respawn der Monster nötig, damit alle Spieler ihre Quests abschließen können.
Das die Umgebung nicht brennt würde ich als technisches Problem ansehen, das ist kein Lore Bruch.
Man kann auch nicht Schlafen, au weia! Das sollte man dann doch eher im RL tun, oder nicht?
Nahrung braucht man auch nicht! Es gibt tatsächlich welche, die ihrem Char bei Essen zuschauen? Da vergisst man doch den Pizza Karton neben der Tastatur.
Ich wundert es, das nicht schon wieder das Thema Housing gefallen ist...

Meinungsverschiedenheiten in Duellen beizulegen wäre auch mit Blick auf die Warhammer Romane möglich, nur die nicht angedachte 1on1 Balance steht dem entgegen. Da gibt es nichts zu rütteln. 
Wie tief muss man als Hochelf sinken, damit man in Altdorf oder anderswo in einem Kolosseum gegen Menschen oder Zwerge kämpft? Ok, der Hass auf Zwerge ist da, aber die Umstände sind einem Hochelf nicht würdig.

Nein OldboyX, ich habe grundsätzlich keine Abneigung gegen eine Arena, nur gerade bei Warhammer würde mir persönlich eine Menge Atmosphäre flöten gehen, wenn ich obiges Szenario erleben müsste.
Man kann natürlich auch weiterhin alles, was von der eigenen meinung abweicht, als "Textmüll", als "sinnfrei" oder gar als "Heuchlerei" bezeichnen.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (5. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind alle toll und ich habe sie alle gespielt. Firewarrior hast du vergessen und Final Liberation (ach ja und Space Hulk^^).
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, das sind 6-7 Hardcore Spiele, die fast alle streng (bis auf DO und SdgR) auf dem Tabletop Prinzip basieren. Es ging mir aber mehr um "Mainstream" taugliche Spiele. Und da gibt es an allererster Stelle nur DoW, Mark of Chaos und WAR. Und die sind alle nach der Jahrtausenwende entstanden.
> 
> ...



Hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt: Carroburg. Hab meine Destro Chars von Averland auf Carroburg portiert. Auf Ehrengrad und Drakenwald hab ich Low-Lev Order Chars.
Ich muss sagen - auf Drakenwald geht T1 einiges! Auch von den Leuten her echt super! Mehr weiß ich von Drakenwald bisher nicht.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass dies der letzte Server sein wird, welcher down geht.
Ich spekuliere auf next downs: Ehrengrad, dann Carroburg!  (Ist fast so böse, wie die noch viel böseren Börsenspekulanten, welche auf Verluste setzen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Grad nochmal drüber gelesen. Hab mich sehr wohl richtig ausgedrückt! Wo liest man bei mir bitte was von Drakenwald und nix los? Egal. Ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass man ganz leicht "aneinander vorbeireden" kann.


----------



## Miracolax (5. Oktober 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> das sich nun schon wieder über fehlendes Handwerk aufgegeilt wird zeigt doch das es wohl vielen die WAR verlassen haben auch an Beschäftigung gefehlt hat...


Deswegen wird ja auch das Crafting überarbeitet, zumindest das Ausschlachten. Warum wohl? Weil Mythic plötzlich freie Kapazitäten oder gar Langeweile hat?

 


> ...hat der Handwerks-Designer Phillip Chan seinen Brief an die Community veröffentlicht. Er ist einer der Handwerksmeister bei Mythic und ist  für viele der neusten Veränderungen am Handswerkssystem bei Warhammer  Online verantwortlich.



Quelle

Scheint also doch vielen was zu fehlen oder gefehlt zu haben, weil jeden Tag nur stumpf rum moschen ist halt dann auch keine Erfüllung für jeden. So langsam kommt Mythic ja auch drauf das es den meisten an Beschäftigung neben dem Krieg her fehlt!




			
				Churchak schrieb:
			
		

> wobei mein Tip ja wär das diejenigen doch anstatt in nem Spiel doch mal vor die Tür gehn solln und Eicheln und Kastanien sammeln gehn die Tiere im Zoo wirds im Winter freun und man selber tut sich an der frischen Luft auch was gutes von der Rückengymnastik ganz zu schweigen.



Würde ich ganz gern tun, aber nach erfolgreicher Meniskus-OP geht das momentan schlecht. Den hab ich mir übrigens durch richtig realen Sport lädiert, du weisst schon - frische Luft und so. Das ist das, was reinkommt wenn man zwischen dem ewigen rumzergen, deffen und Fingerakrobatik z.B. mal das Fenster aufmacht  - wenn man denn dazu kommt zwischen all den Events und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Oktober 2009)

Phineas schrieb:


> Hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt: Carroburg. Hab meine Destro Chars von Averland auf Carroburg portiert. Auf Ehrengrad und Drakenwald hab ich Low-Lev Order Chars.
> Ich muss sagen - auf Drakenwald geht T1 einiges! Auch von den Leuten her echt super! Mehr weiß ich von Drakenwald bisher nicht.
> Bin mir aber sicher, dass dies der letzte Server sein wird, welcher down geht.
> Ich spekuliere auf next downs: Ehrengrad, dann Carroburg!  (Ist fast so böse, wie die noch viel böseren Börsenspekulanten, welche auf Verluste setzen)
> ...



Jop, dann sry auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, Erengad streckt aufjedenfall bald die Beine in den Himmel. Wobei das Problem auch hausgemacht ist. Wenn ich immer und immer wieder auf allen Plattformen betone, dass dort nichts los ist und dass man dort ja nicht anfangen soll, na dann wird der Server eben auch irgendwann aussterben. Derzeit fährt nur Drakenwald die richtige "Propaganda" nach außen: "Kommt zu uns wir haben Kekse! Und auch Spieler!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du zählst Online-Rollenspiel Standards und verkaufst sie als Lore Bruch, damit du deine Meinung untermauern kannst, klasse!
> Da man nicht, wie in Solo RPG's, neu laden kann, ist ein Respawn notwendig, andernfalls wäre das Spiel nur für Hardcore Spieler interessant.
> Wenn viele Spieler auf einem Flecken tummeln (gleich kommt bestimmt der Kommentar, das es ja aktuell nicht so ist), dann ist auch ein Respawn der Monster nötig, damit alle Spieler ihre Quests abschließen können.
> Das die Umgebung nicht brennt würde ich als technisches Problem ansehen, das ist kein Lore Bruch.
> ...



Auf gut Deutsch: Überall wo es dir passt hast du gute Ausreden parat, aber Duelle oder eine Arena wo man zu Übungszwecken kämpft "zerstören deine Atmosphäre"? Was war nochmal der Lorebruch bei Arena oder Duellen? Sie sind "einem Hochelfen nicht würdig"? Ahhja, fundiertes Argument - auch grammatikalisch. Zwar lässt sich der Hochelf das halbe Spiel lang dazu herab die dümmsten Quests zu erledigen, Ratten und anderes niedriges Getier zu töten usw. aber in einer Arena gegen Gleichgestellte kämpfen, das würde der Stolz nicht zulassen .... 

Und hier alles auf Genre Conventions zu schieben ändert nichts an dem Vorhandensein eines Lorebruchs oder nicht. Da kann ich Arena und Duelle genauso mit dem Genre Convention Argument rechtfertigen.

Spieler wollen nicht essen müssen, weil es sonst doof ist
Spielern gefällt es nunmal, dass man respawnt, weil sonst wärs doof
Spielern gefällt nunmal die Arena, ohne isses doof
Spielern gefällt nunmal ein Duell, ohne isses doof
usw.

Es ist nunmal nicht zutreffend (zumindest nicht solange bis jemand es mit einer Quelle belegen kann), dass der Grund wieso es keine Duelle oder Arenen gibt eben der "Lorebruch" sei, und dass GW dies verboten hätte. Denn das wurde von irgendwelchen selbsternannten Lore-Erhaltern erfunden. Wenn du persönlich glaubst es würde deine Atmosphäre stören, dann ist das für mich vollkommen in Ordnung und dein gutes Recht das zu glauben. 

Für mich nachvollziehbar ist es deshalb trotzdem nicht und du hast genausoviel "Recht" wenn du auf deinem "Lorebruch" beharrst, wie ich, wenn ich sage, dass es keiner ist (solange bis GW diesen Streit klärt). Insofern ist es mein gutes Recht zu glauben, dass es Heuchlerei ist und nebenbei bemerkt finde ich es auch absolut lächerlich, dass eine Arena oder ein Duell deine "Atmosphäre" stören. Bei beidem zwingt dich keiner zum Mitmachen... Doch ist ja nun gemeinhin schon bekannt, dass selbst in Online Spielen, wo man Toleranz viel leichter leben könnte als im echten Leben, bestimmte Leute es einfach nicht schaffen sich mit dem zu beschäftigen was Ihnen Spaß macht und anderen ihren Spaß bei anderen Aktivitäten zu lassen.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Spielern gefällt nunmal die Arena, ohne isses doof



Also ich kenn da mehr als genug Leute, die finden:

"Spielern gefällt nunmal die Arena nicht, mit isses doof."

Aber ok, mal abseits von diesen unsachlichen Behauptungen ist es loretechnisch tatsächlich sehr schwierig eine Arena einzubauen, die für alle Völker gleichermaßen zu nutzen ist. Goblins würden z.B. niemals in eine Arena gehen, Orks eher. Chosen und Barbaren sehen ja das ganze Leben als Arena für ihre Götter an, während Magi und Zeloten sich solch einem Kampf nicht stellen werden. Dunkelelfen lassen höchstens Sklaven gegeneinanderkämpfen. Echte Druchii würden nie so tief fallen und gegeneinander oder gegen andere "primitvere" Völker zu kämpfen.

Ähnliches gilt für Zauberer. Magie ist gefährlich, sowohl für Anwender als auch für Betroffenen. Niemals würde ein Zauberer "nur zum Spaß" Magie wirken. 
1. ist er viel zu reich für sowas
2. geht er keine offenen Konflikte gegen seinesgleichen ein. Ein Duell mit einem Zauberer endet unweigerlich tödlich. Wenn ein Feuerzauberer nun in der Arena mit einem Sigmarpriester kämpft, dann wird der selbe Feuerzauberer nach dem Duell auf dem Scheiterhaufen stehen, denn die Kontrakte des Imperiums und der Magieakademien VERBIETEN es den Zauberern Magie gegen redliche Bürger des Imperiums anzuwenden. Nur die Zauberer untereinander dürfen sich duellieren und selbst das wird nur sehr selten ausgeübt.

Sigmarpriester kämpfen nicht zum Spaß, sie bevorzugen eine defensive, ausharrende Kampfweise. Sie würden höchstens andere trainieren und in die Schlacht führen. Ritter des Sonnenordens würden sich duellieren, aber niemals in einer Arena zur Nelustigung des Volkes auftreten. Myrmidia, die Göttin der Strategie und des gerechten Kampfes würde sofort ihren Segen von den Rittern nehmen, wenn diese zur Belustigung des Volkes gegen andere kämpfen. Vor allem sind aber auch Kämpfe gegen Nicht-Ritter ehrlos und daher unter der Würde der RdS.

Hexenjäger haben eine "heilige Pflicht" die sie entweder vom Orden der Fackel (o.ä. Institutionen) bekommen oder sich selbst gegeben haben. Ein Hexenjäger ist darauf aus, seine Feinde zu demütigen und zu vernichten. Auch er wird seine fast schon getrieben ausgewirkten Aufgaben nicht vernachlässigen um für das Spektakulum des Volkes zu kämpfen.

Zwerge haben eine große, ehrenhafte Tradition. Es gibt Kämpfe unter ihnen (es gibt auch Kämpen, Grubenkämpfer sowie Gladiatoren bei den Zwergen und Menschen, allerdings kann man solche Karrieren ja nicht spielen), aber in einer Arena würde kein Zwerg kämpfen. Wie schon gesagt, eine Arena, egal ob zu ehren des Königs, der Götter oder zur Belustigung des Volkes existiert bei keinem der 3 Ordnungsvölker. Es gibt Duellisten im Impierum (was für ein Duell spricht), aber eben keine Arenen. Und Zwerge, genauso wie Elfen, die eh schon am Rande der Auslöschung stehen, werden sich nicht gegenseitig in einer Arena die Schädel einschlagen, solange die meisten Karaks von Karaz Ankor in Feindeshand sind.
So ungefähr kann man das auch auf Elfen übertragen, zusätzlich kommt hier hinzu, dass sie ein schöngeistiges Volk sind. Sie kämpfen voll Ehre und Stolz, häufig auch mt zu viel Hochmut. Sie werden sich sicherlich nicht dazu herablassen Menschen in einem Duell zu bekämpfen. Die sehr geringe, aber doch vorhandene Chance einer Niederlage gegen einen Menschen wäre sehr schmachvoll und auch ein Mensch, die eine natürliche Ehrfurcht (in manchen Regionen sogar Angst) vor Elfen haben, werden sich kaum mit diesem Volk messen, vor allem da sie doch zur Hilfe des Imperiums gekommen sind.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also ich kenn da mehr als genug Leute, die finden:
> 
> "Spielern gefällt nunmal die Arena nicht, mit isses doof."
> 
> ...



Und mit dem jetzigen gesamten vorhandenen Content ist das alles im Einklang ja? Get real...

Und beim organisierten Event (kürzlich hier im Forum) wo man sich 6v6 auf Kämpfe trifft wie kürzlich hier ausgerufen - nur so zum "Fun", da biste volle Kanone dabei...

Mir wäre auch nie aufgefallen, dass Zauberer in WAR prinzipiell reicher wären als andere Karrieren, aber du hast schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 It's all about the Lore.

Natürlich gefällt manchen Spielern Arena nicht, doch wie schon erwähnt müssen die ja nicht hin. Anderen gefallen die Szenarios nicht, andere mögen kein PVE oder finden PQs langweilig. Du magst keine Berufe. Dennoch gibts diese ganzen Dinge im Spiel...


----------



## C0ntra (5. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auf gut Deutsch: Überall wo es dir passt hast du gute Ausreden parat, aber Duelle oder eine Arena wo man zu Übungszwecken kämpft "zerstören deine Atmosphäre"? Was war nochmal der Lorebruch bei Arena oder Duellen? Sie sind "einem Hochelfen nicht würdig"? Ahhja, fundiertes Argument - auch grammatikalisch. Zwar lässt sich der Hochelf das halbe Spiel lang dazu herab die dümmsten Quests zu erledigen, Ratten und anderes niedriges Getier zu töten usw. aber in einer Arena gegen Gleichgestellte kämpfen, das würde der Stolz nicht zulassen ....
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...



Also ich sehe im Hochelfengebiet hauptsächlich Hochelfen und wer sollte es sonst tun, als ein Hochelf? Auch wenn du das Töten von beispielsweise Ratten als primitive Aufgabe ansiehst, jemand muss es machen und wer könnte es besser als ein Grünschnabel, der seine ersten Erfahrungen machen will?

Warum es Lore Bruch wäre hat Pymonte ganz schön geschildert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man könnte sich aber auch selbst zusammenreimen, was bezüglich des Hintergrundes einzelner Klassen möglich ist und was nicht.

Die 6vs6 Kämpfe sind etwas ganz anderes, enttäuschend, wenn dir das nicht auffällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann "zum Spaß" als Ordler Destros killen im 6vs6 Kampf, das ist ja das, was man auch bisher macht. 
Also bitte das nächte mal Argumente bringen und nicht nur heiße Luft.

Wo ist denn etwas nicht im Einklang?


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Also ich sehe im Hochelfengebiet hauptsächlich Hochelfen und wer sollte es sonst tun, als ein Hochelf? Auch wenn du das Töten von beispielsweise Ratten als primitive Aufgabe ansiehst, jemand muss es machen und wer könnte es besser als ein Grünschnabel, der seine ersten Erfahrungen machen will?
> 
> Warum es Lore Bruch wäre hat Pymonte ganz schön geschildert.
> 
> ...



Typisch. Also bei den Ratten macht man es sich leicht und lapidar wird die ganze Klasse, die Lore und der Hintergrund bezüglich Stolz usw. hinweggefegt mit dem Satz "jemand muss es ja machen". Im Übrigen fängt man in WAR nicht als ein Grünschnabel an der noch gar nicht kämpfen kann...

Ja - jeder reimt sich selbst zusammen was möglich ist und was nicht. Doch das ist irrelevant und vor allem interessiert es keinen bei GW. Es ist ja schön, dass Pymonte hier allerhand Wissen über die WAR Lore an den Tag legt, die dem vorhandenen Content im großen Stil widerspricht und eigentlich prinzipiell kein MMO in diesem Sinne (WAR) zulässt, aber es ist doch völlig an der Frage vorbei ob Arenen und Duelle nun von GW verboten wurden oder nicht. Da sage ich ganz klar, GW hat das sicher nicht verboten, da es im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Zugeständnissen ein sehr "kleiner" Lorebruch ist.

Duelle hätten kommen sollen und /duel war auch schon im Spiel, wurde dann aber  wie vieles andere nicht mehr nachgereicht. Zudem wäre natürlich Mythic unter Druck gekommen wenn man über Duelle noch deutlicher gemerkt hätte  wie schlecht die Balance wirklich ist - auch unter Berücksichtigung, dass es angeblich Schere Stein Papier ist.

Für Arenen gilt dasselbe in Bezug auf die Balance und außerdem gibt es da die Problematik, dass man natürlich nicht zu viele Dinge einbauen darf, die Leute aus dem RVR abziehen. Das Spiel mit Szenarien von LVL 1 weg zu launchen war ja schon an sich die größte Behinderung überhaupt von Mythic, vor allem da Szenarios auch noch sehr viel lohnenswerter waren als RVR.


----------



## C0ntra (5. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Typisch. Also bei den Ratten macht man es sich leicht und lapidar wird die ganze Klasse, die Lore und der Hintergrund bezüglich Stolz usw. hinweggefegt mit dem Satz "jemand muss es ja machen". Im Übrigen fängt man in WAR nicht als ein Grünschnabel an der noch gar nicht kämpfen kann...
> 
> Ja - jeder reimt sich selbst zusammen was möglich ist und was nicht. Doch das ist irrelevant und vor allem interessiert es keinen bei GW. Es ist ja schön, dass Pymonte hier allerhand Wissen über die WAR Lore an den Tag legt, die dem vorhandenen Content im großen Stil widerspricht und eigentlich prinzipiell kein MMO in diesem Sinne (WAR) zulässt...



Man kann kämpfen, aber schon bei den Skills merkt man, das man vieles eben noch nicht kann und diesbezüglich noch wachsen muss! Sag' mal ist es so schwer oder versuchst du krampfhaft irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Argumente zu finden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun bringe doch endlich mal ein Beispiel, wo es nicht um (notwendiges) MMORPG Gameplay, technische Aspekte und den persönlichen Geschmack geht und wo es wesentliche Widersprüche zur Lore gibt!


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Man kann kämpfen, aber schon bei den Skills merkt man, das man vieles eben noch nicht kann und diesbezüglich noch wachsen muss! Sag' mal ist es so schwer oder versuchst du krampfhaft irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Argumente zu finden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bring du ein Beispiel, in dem GW sagt, dass Arenen nicht der Lore entsprechen oder bring eines, das nicht der Lore Auslegung eines selbsternannten "Lore Verteidigers" entstammt. Oder bring ein Beispiel, das nicht gleichzeitig auch allen möglichen anderen, bereits vorhandenen Aspekten widerspricht.

Wie bereits gesagt, kenne ich mich nicht aus mit der Warhammer Lore. Nur eines kann ich definitiv sagen. Das was bisher "gegen" die Arena spricht, das spricht auch gegen 100e andere Elemente die es bereits in dem Spiel gibt. Diese aufzuzählen macht aber keinen Sinn, da die "Lore-Besserwisser" ja dann mit so schlagenden Argumenten kommen wie "jemand muss es ja machen" oder "ist halt genre convention" usw.

Und letztlich betone ich nochmal:

Mir ist wurst, ob du oder Pymonte glaubt, dass die Lore einer Arena widersprechen würde, denn das ist einfach nicht relevant für die Diskussion oder die Frage ob jemals eine Arena implementiert werden könnte.

Mir gehts um zwei Dinge:

1. Eure Lore-Geschichten sind genauso eure subjektiven Meinungen und Auslegungen, wie ich eben anders herum argumentieren kann
und
2. Haben weder Mythic noch Games Workshop jemals gesagt oder angedeutet, dass es deshalb keine Arena oder Duelle gibt, weil das der Lore widerspricht (zumindest kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, wenn jemand eine entsprechende Quelle findet, dann werde ich gerne "Asche auf mein Haupt" hier bekanntgeben).


----------



## Churchak (5. Oktober 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Deswegen wird ja auch das Crafting überarbeitet, zumindest das Ausschlachten. Warum wohl? Weil Mythic plötzlich freie Kapazitäten oder gar Langeweile hat?


hehe jo und weiste was sie da machen ?sie erhöhen die droprrate von zutaten bzw führen nen gegenstück der anpflanzersalben ein ,sprich endlich kann man als ausschlachter auch tränke braun die einen doppeleffekt haben. Und das find ich super! Spart es mir doch bald extrem viel zeit da ich dank höherer droprate mich ned duslig grinden muss um mal an 40 rüsse tränke zu kommen.Ob mich ausschlachten nach der änderung/aufwertung so überzeugt das ich nicht weiterhin auf anpflanzen umskill wenn ich den Main wegsle wird sich zeigen müssen imo ödet mich ausschlachten einfach nur an da ich einfach mir ned genug Zeit stehlen kann um vor ner runde PvP erst mal Mobs kloppen zu gehn um an Mats oder Gold zu kommen.Erstrecht ned wenn es auch anders geht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Oktober 2009)

Genau das mit den Klassen ist auch ein Lorebruch an sich. Ein Erzmagier, der mit zwei Sprüchen anfängt, hat weder den Titel Verdient, noch ist es ein Magier der Hochelfen.

Es passt doch einfach nicht. Man startet mit allen Klassen, ohne Grund an einem Fixen Punkt. Weil man teil der Armee ist. Aber man ist noch lange kein Grünschnabbel. Die ganzen Mobs sind Opfereinheiten, außer die extrem unstillischen One Shoot PVP Wachen.
Aber sonst sind diese Typen ja eigentlich net mal Grots bei 40k von den Stats her. Ein normal ausgerüstet tank verspeißt drei oder vier von dennen, ohne dass er viel Skills nutzen muss. Einfach weil er Rüstung trägt. Das ganze ist doch net stilisch?
Warum bin ich gegenüber einen Mobs so Elitär, wenn ich doch ein Grünschnabel sein soll. Das geht nicht auf.

Wenn dann sind im PVE eben keine Soloquest drin, sondern Questlines, wo man an der Seite von NSC in die Schlacht zieht. Eben um das Gefühl zu vermitteln, dass man allein nichts packt. Denn man ist ja ein Soldat der Armee. Ein Teil einer Armee und nicht mehr. Man ist halt kein Held wie Aion oder bei anderen MMOs wie HDRO. Aber dann soll man auch nicht mobs zu dutzenden Schlachten dürfen. Die sollten auf einer Stufe mit dem Spieler sein und sollten etliche Skills haben, die sie außerhalb der 0815 Tank and Spanktaktik nutzen. Aber net so ein AE Klatscher, zufällige Dots und Knockdowns etc. Das man halt als Gruppe gut gebeschäftigt wird, wenn man es mal mit einem Trupp NSC zu tun bekommt.

Im RVR ist es eh keine Lore. Da gibt es 0 Lore. Ich meine das es verbuggt ist, ist dass eine welches MMO ist das nicht. Das sie keine Balanced hinbekommen und alles mit Immunitäten lösen, weil sie einfach keine neue CC Mechanik einführen wollen ... ist ihr bier. Aber das die Lore zu daneben ist und die Welt nicht wirkt, dass ist hart. Ich meine die RVR Lakes mit "hier mochst ihr und das sind eure Ziele", hätten die mit jeder anderen Lore hinbekommen und dort wären die Burgen erklärt. Aber bei Warhammer sind sie es nicht. Weil wenn Karak Kadrin fällt, wenn der Weiße Turm fällt oder Vauls Amboss oder Talabheim oder Middenheim oder Nuln etc., dann ist eine kleine burg von einem Thronanwärter nicht viel wert. Die kann man links liegen lassen. Diese wären Bonus ziele und so eben zum Vorwärts kommen gut geeignet, aber dass Hauptziel für eine Zone, sollte im RVR noc himmer etwas aus der Lore sein und keine Dunkelelfenburgen die Intakt sind und Halbzerstörte Hochelfen Burgen? Wo auch immer Druchii diese Burgen her haben. Aber an sich ... ist der Lake selbst kein Warhammer. Die wären mit jeder Lore besser gekommen und eine eigene wäre eh das beste gewesen. Denn dann hätte man die Zonen Gestalten können, wie man will. doch sie haben alles rein genommen und zusammen gemixt, was sie für "Cool" hielten. Aber richtig Warhammer ist das nicht.

Der Punkt mit der Arena wiederspricht nur einem Aspekt. Dem Klassen Konzept. Eine Arena bei Warhammer wird eher von Gladiatoren besucht und da es diesen Beruf oder Klasse nicht gibt, ist es halt unpassend. Sowas kann man aber nach holen und halt eine Art 6vs6 SC einführen, in den man eben so von Khorne dazu gebracht wird. Meine man läuft ja auch einfach durch die Chaoswüste und ins chaos, ob man da noch ein SC macht wo alle für Khorne kämpefn ... pahh ist kein so großer Lore bruch mehr und ein SC ist eh egal. Aber das es keine duellle gibt, ist in meinen Augen schon schwach. Ob 1vs1 geht ist egal dabei. Es geht um den Hintergrund. 

Orks die sich nicht gegenseitig Verprügeln ist so gegen jede Warhammer Lore. Selbst bei großen Kriegen bleibt das nicht aus und wenn man nur schwache NSC Burgherren plätten muss ... da misst man sich doch lieber mit richtigen Orks. Die sind grün, groß und stark.

Ein Addon sollte halt eben vorallem die Lakes ändern, dass es dort mehr Ziele gibt und mehr Orte. Als am ende größer sind. Das sich die Zergs auch etwas auslaufen und die Masse sich verteilt und es Sinn macht, sich zu verteilen. Aber das man auch mal um die Lore kämpft und die nicht vorgegeben ist und man kämpft um Burgen. Das passt nicht und nimmt einen jede Motivation. Weil es immer das selbe ist. Kaum ist man in der Hauptstadt geht das wieder los und dann reset und wieder von neuem. Da kann man doch vorher alles interessanter und Vielseitiger Gestalen. Damit eben der Weg auch richtig viel Abwechslung bringt und Taktische Möglichkeiten und ich spreche nicht vom Skill nutzen oder Aufstellung. Sondern das eben ein Teil Ziel A Bedroht und ein TEil Ziel B, aber auch Sinnvoll bedroht. So das etwas passiert, wenn es verloren geht oder an den Feind fällt. Eben Rohstoff Einbrüche, zusätzliche Optionen wie Portale, Monster die man beschwören kann etc.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Genau das mit den Klassen ist auch ein Lorebruch an sich. Ein Erzmagier, der mit zwei Sprüchen anfängt, hat weder den Titel Verdient, noch ist es ein Magier der Hochelfen.



Weißt du, wie der Trainingsweg der Erzmagier ist? Erzmagier ist jeder Zauberer, der einen Wind der Magie gemeistert hat. Diesen Rang erreichen auch Menschen. Erst danach kann einen Elfen-Erzmagier Qhash erlernen. Dabei ist dies ein hartes Training, wo Spruch für Spruch und Geste für Geste einzeln auswendig gelernt werden müssen. Ähnliches gibt es schon bei gewissen Zaubersprüchen der Elementar-Magie (Mindere Magie). Daher fängt ein Erzmagier auch nur mit 2 Sprüchen an. Bisher hat er erst 2 erlernt. Danach folgt weitere Ausbildung, stilisiert über die Levelphase. Nicht jeder Erzmagier muss die Macht eines Kampfzauberers der Hochelfen im Armeebuch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch dort gibt es ja Zauberer der Stufe 1, die nur einen Zauber beherrschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (6. Oktober 2009)

Dinge von denen man keine Ahnung hat, werden als Lore Bruch verkauft. Es ist erstaunlich wie clever manche hier vorgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das T1 der Hochelfen ist, soweit man die oftmals schönen Questtexte liest und nicht nur aufgrund der dortigen Zerstörung geschockt durch die Gegend läuft, überhaupt nicht unstimmig.
Ratten musste ich übrigens noch nicht jagen!


----------



## dyabel (6. Oktober 2009)

Hm, um mal wieder auf das Thema Addon zurück zukommen. Gibts dazu noch irgendwelche Infos?

Meine größte Hoffnung bei einem Addon wären 2 neue Städte, damit würden sich meiner Meinung nach paar Probleme lösen, den
wenn eine Seite dabei ist eine Stadt einzunehmen, besteht die möglichkeit die andere Stadt des Gegners aufgrund fehlenden Deffs zu erobern. Dann konzentriert sich nicht alles nur um die 2 jetzigen Städte.


----------



## Mikehoof (6. Oktober 2009)

dyabel schrieb:


> Hm, um mal wieder auf das Thema Addon zurück zukommen. Gibts dazu noch irgendwelche Infos?
> 
> Meine größte Hoffnung bei einem Addon wären 2 neue Städte, damit würden sich meiner Meinung nach paar Probleme lösen, den
> wenn eine Seite dabei ist eine Stadt einzunehmen, besteht die möglichkeit die andere Stadt des Gegners aufgrund fehlenden Deffs zu erobern. Dann konzentriert sich nicht alles nur um die 2 jetzigen Städte.



Mmh hört sich für mich nach PVE Hauptstadtraiden an oder? Ich würde mir für ein Addon wirklich eine 3. Fraktion wünschen denke aber das es dafür nicht mehr genügend Spieler gibt....


----------



## dyabel (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja  das die 2 1/2 Deutschen Server nicht viel sind ist mir klar, sind es denn auch so wenige Englische? Ich hoffe halt mit dem Addon auf ein Revival von WAR.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## OldboyX (6. Oktober 2009)

dyabel schrieb:


> Naja  das die 2 1/2 Deutschen Server nicht viel sind ist mir klar, sind es denn auch so wenige Englische? Ich hoffe halt mit dem Addon auf ein Revival von WAR.
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....



Ein kurzfristiges Revival (Spielerzahlen Anstieg) wird es wohl geben. Eine dritte (spielbare) Fraktion hingegen halte ich für vollkommen ausgeschlossen.


----------

